# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار الصحف الصادرة الخميس 1 اكتوبر 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو يبعد شيبوب واوكراه من مباراة مازيمبي

أكد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ في حديث لوسائل الإعلام قبل المران الذي أداه الفريق مساء اليوم بمقر اقامة بعثة الفريق بكنشاسا أن الغاني اوغستين اوكراه خارج قائمته لمواجهة مازيمبي يوم الأحد المقبل في ذهاب نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال بلوبمباشي مبيناً أن أوكراه لم يصبح جاهزاً بعد للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية في المباريات التنافسية وأكد غارزيتو انه سيبعد كذلك اللاعب الشاب شرف شيبوب عن قائمة مباراة مازيمبي لنفس السبب فيما كشف عن رغبته في منح الفرصة للاعب أحمد ضفر في أي وقت من أوقات المباراة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الوالي يطمئن علي وصول بعثة المريخ

اجري رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي اتصالا هاتفيا للاطمئنان علي وصول بعثة الفريق الي كنشاسا .. وكان رئيس النادي اجتمع باللاعبين قبل السفر وطالبهم بضرورة ان يكونوا في الموعد يوم الاحد القادم امام مازيمبي والعودة ببطاقة التأهل لنهائي البطولة الذي يعد الهدف الاساسي لمجلس الادارة وجماهير النادي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
غارزيتو : المريخ هو بطل افريقيا 2015 حتى لو خسر ضد مازيمبي






كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو انه يعمل على الخروج بنتيجة تسمح له بالتأهل لنهائي بطولة افريقيا مبينا ان مازيمبي لن يمنعه من تحقيق ما يخطط له وقال غارزيتو في تصريحات لاذاعة (بي بي سي ) المريخ هو بطل النسخة الحاالية (2015) ولن يتحدث عن ظلم التحكيم لفريقه بالمريخ ولكنه سيعمل على الوصول لشباك مازيمبي فان احرزت الغربان هدفا سنحرز هدفين ولن ندعها تنتصر على الاطلاق وقادرون على التأهل واملك فريقا جيدا يحقق ما نخطط له ونحن نعرف المطلوب منا ولن اشرك اي لاعب مهما كانت درجة جاهزيته لا ينفذ ما اطلبه منه مطلقا


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تقرير سري من مجلس المريخ حول أسباب تدني لياقة بعض لاعبيه الأجانب في مباراة مازيمبيعلمت (سودانا فوق) من مصادر عالية الثقة ان مجلس المريخ ناقش في سرية تامه ماحدث من تدني اللياقة البدنية في مباراة مازيمبي الاخيرة لبعض اللاعبين وخصوصا الأجانب وافادت ذات المصادر ان المجلس توصل لحقائق خطيرة حول هذا الامر وعمل علي تصحيحها وقالت المعلومات التي توفرت ل (سودانا فوق) ان أولي القرارات صدر ت بالامس ويتوقع ان تحدث النتايج دوي هايل في الوسط الرياضي 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يغادر إلى لوبمباشي مساء الخميس

أكد الجهاز الفني لنادي المريخ بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني أن الأحمر سينتقل إلى مدينة لوبمباشي معقل مازيمبي مساء الخميس بحيث يكتفي الفريق بثلاث تدريبات بمدينة كنشاسا العاصمة الكنغولية وتقرر أن يؤدي الفريق تدريبه  الرئيسي عصر الجمعة على ملعب المباراة على أن يختتم تحضيراته للمواجهة بمران خفيف يوم السبت على ملعب المباراة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
النجومي : هدف بكري المدينة صحيح 100% ولا ادري لماذا نقضه الحكم


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال امين خزينة التحكيم المركزية احمد النجومي في تصريحات لاذاعة هوي السودان ان الهدف الذي احرزه اللاعب بكري المدينة في شباك كيديابا من ضربة رأسية هو هدف صحيح لا غبار عليه لان اللاعب تحرك تجاه الكرة ولم يكن متسللا وقفز للكرة ولم يكن وقتها مع لاعبه بعد ان كان الدفاع واقفا في خط واحد وقال : لا ادري لماذا نقض الحكم الهدف والا ان يكون زاوية الرؤية لديه تختلف عن كل الزاويا التي اكدت صحة الهدف


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الخير يازعيم 
اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لا يا كاردنال اتحاد العاصمة اقوى فرق المجموعتين

النعمان حسن
من يرصد ردود فعل هزيمة الهلال على ارضه ووسط جمهوره فى ذهاب نصف
النهائى للبطولة الافريقية امام اتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى سيصاب بالذهول
لما يطالعه من مفارقات فى ردود الفعل تجاه هذه النتيجة التى انتهت عليها
المباراة التى استحوذت على اهتمام غير عادى لانها جاءت مكذبة لكل
التوقعات خاصة وان الاتحاد ادى هذه المباراة وهو يفتقد اهم نجومه بل
وقائده وصانع العابه بلايلى

فلقد اشاد موقع – الفيفا- بالفوز الذى حققه اتحاد العاصمة خارج ارضه على
الهلال حتى ان الموقع رشح نادى الاتحاد لبلوغ النهائى

ومن جهة ثانية فان موقع الكاف لم يختلف عن ما جاء فى موقع الفيفا حيث
وصف فوز الاتحاد بانه قفذة مهمة للفريق تؤكد جدارته للمرور لنهائى
البطولة الافريقية مما يعنى ان الهلال سيواجه فى الاياب خصما قويا على
ارضه

اما المفارقة الاكبر فان مدرب اتحاد العاصمة ميلود حمدى والذى كسب
فريقه ذهاب نصف النهائى امام الهلال السودانى وعلى ملعبه بهدفين مقابل
هدف فانه ادلى بحديث عقلانى ومتواذن فى منطق كرة القدم اكد فيه
احترامه للهلال كمنافس بالرغم من تقدمه عليه بثلاثة نقاط وهدفين على ارض
الخصم حيث قال ان حسم ورقة المرور من نصف النهائى لن تحسم الا مع
نهاية الشوط الثانى من مباراة الاياب التى سيلعبها الاتحاد على ارضه وهو
متقدم على الهلال وبهذا رهن تاهل فريقه لنهائى البطولة على نتيجة
مباراة الايا ب ولم يدعى انه ضمن التاهل

ولكن المفارقة الكبيرة هنا ان الكاردنال رئيس الهلال الذى استقبل فريقه
الهزيمة على ارضه ووسط جمهوره بثنائبة مقابل هدف ميزت منافسه بثلاثة
نقاط وهدفين على ارض الخصم فكبف يطلق حديثا عبر الاذاعة تناقلته الصحف
يصف فيه منافسه بانه فريق متهالك (وماعنده حاجة) وانه فريق ضعيف لا
يملك الصمود امام الهلال واعلن رسميا تاهل فريقه لانه سيحسم اللقاء
بثنائة نظيفة تؤهل الفريق للنهائى وان هذه نتيجة مضمونة لعدم قدرة الخصم
فى الوقوف امام الهلال فهل يعقل ان يصدر هذا الحديث عن رئيس الهلال
لايحترم فيه خصمه الذى كسبه على ارضه بينما لم يقلل منافسه من خطورة
خصمه الهلال وامن ان الشوط الثانى هو الذى يحسم التاهل

لو ان ما ورد على لسانه امنية يتمنى ان يوفق فيها للهلال وان يحقق
الفوز هدفين نظيفين اواى فوز بفارق هدفين لقبلنا حديثه ونشاركه
الامنية حتى ينتزع بطاقة التاهل من خصم يتمتع بفرصة اكبر كما نتمنى
للمريخ ان يتاهل حتى نضمن البطولة سودانية ولكن ان يستخف الكاردنال
بخصم تؤكد كل الوقائع خطورته وتميزه عليه بحساب الفرصة فهو ما لا يجوز
ان يصدر عنه خاصة وانه بحاجة لان يبين للاعبيه خطورة المواجهة التى
يقبلون عليها حتى يرفعوا من راية التحدى بالخصم وليس الاستهانة به وهو
يصفه بالضعف

فاتحاد العاصمة هو الوحيد الذى كسب كل مبارياته من بين الثمانية فرق
التى تاهلت لربع النهائى فى سباق حصد النقاط ولم يتنازل عن اى نقطة
يحتاجها لاى منهم فى ربع ال نهلئى وفى نصفه (حتى الان) حيث تصدر مجموعته
ب15 نقطة قبل مباراة الجولة الاخيرة التى خسرها امام المريخ لانه
لعبها ولم يكن بحاجة لنقطة منها فلعبها اعدادية لاختبار المريخ واعداد
فريقه لان النهائى ربما يجمع بينهما لهذا حرص الا يكشف عن نفسه فى
المباراة التى جمعتهم لعدم حاجته لاى نقطة بينما كانت المباراة مهمة
للمريخ معنويا لانه لم يكن نفسه بحاجة لنقطة منها بعد ان ضمن وصافته
لهذا فان خسارته امام المريخ لا تغير من اعجازه انه لم يخسر اى نقطة
يحتاجها لاى من فرق المجموعة بمافيها المريخ

فهل يعقل ان يوصف فريق تحدثت عنه انجازاته هذه غير المسبوقة على هذا
النحو بانه متهالك وضعيف وان الهلال لن يواجه مقاومة منه على ارضه,

ويبقى على الكاردنال وجهازه الفنى ان يصححوا هذه المغالطات حتى
يحثوالاعبيهم ليكونوا على قدر التحدى الذى يواجهونه مدعومين بامنياتنا
ان يوفقوا فى هذه المهمة الصعبة وعلى المريخ نفسه ان يستوعب الدرس لوشاء
ان يلاقيه هو فى النهائى فهو فريق غير عادى





خارج النص:

- شكرا الاخ ازهرى النور لااظنك تصدق ان قلت لك من عام 79 وحتى
اليوم لم تنقطع المؤتمرات والمناقشات لوضع معالجات جذرية لموطن الخلل
ولكن لم يحدث ان التفت من يملكون سلطة القرار لتوصيا ت هذه المؤتمرات
لان السلطة دائمة اما مستهينة بالرياضة وتحسبها لعب عيال او انظمة حكم
تستفيد من هذا الوقع فتشجعه وتساعد عليه



- شكرا الاخ ود محمود صدقت ولكن نحن افضل من يهدر الفرص لانها
عشوائبة واكثر من يهدى الخصم اهدافا باخطائنا الدفاعية فدفاعتنا يتنضرب
بتمريرة واحدة لانها كلها بتهجم على نفس اللاعب وتخلى المناطق الخطرة
وكما قلت العبرة باستثمار الفرص وليس كثرتها فليس هناك فريق لا تلوح له
فرصة ولعلنى اذكر ان اياكسى الهولندى حقق فى السبعينات بطولة اوربا من
فرصة واحدة لاحت للفريق فى اخر حمسة دقائق احزز منها كروييف هدف الفوز
قبل ان ينتقل لبرشلونة مع انه كان خاضعا للرقابة الشخصبة طوال المباراة



- شكرا الاخ بابا لقد انتهت عندنا ثقافة التنافس الشريف التى كانت
تميز الكرة السودانية عندما كانت تميز فرقنا ولاعبينا وادارينا قيم
الرياضىة وانظر اليوم لمايحدث حتى فى المنافسات المحلية فالان لا يمانع
اى فريق ان يتوج بطل حتى لو لم يكن جديرا باى نقطة بطريقة شرعية



- شكرا لك الاخ ALPHAG احسن اكتبه بالانجليزى مش كده ثانيا لست
معترضا على الاسم الحركى فهو متداول فى الصحافة والكتابة اما موضوع
الدحيش صدقنى لو قلت ليك اول مرة اعرف ان النجمة ازيحت من صدره ولك ان
تسال مدير التحرير يومها الاخ هساى من ذلك ولااقول هذا لانفى عن
نفسى التعاطف مع الدحيش فبعيد عن النجمة اقول لك اننا فى الصحيفة
تبنينا قضية الدحيش رسميا ليس بسبب الانتماء للهلال او المريخ وانما لانه
كان مظلوماوانحزنا كصحبفة له ولجماهير الهلال التى رفضت القرار وغطينا
تظاهرات رياضية جماهيرية اهمها فى ميدان عقرب الخرطوم بحرى حتى يرد له
اعتباره وقد حدث ومن جا نب اخر قد لا تعلم حجم العلاقة الشخصية التى
جمعت الدحيش بناس توتى وباسرتنا تحديدا كما انه متزوج من تواتية من الاهل
و فوق كل هذا تجمعنا صداقة شخصية لم تنقطع حتى اليوم لهذا كان هناك اكثر
من دافع للتعاطف معه لم يكن بينها ان يلعب للهلال او المريخ وانما كانت
قضية لو رجعت لدار الوثائق سوف ترى كيف كان موقف الصحيفة متبنيا لها

اما هذا المقال الذى اوردته لهذا الكاتب الصحفى السعودى المميز مطلق
العنزى انماهو شهادة لشعب لم تتبقى له غير اخلاقياته الكريمة وطبيعته
بعد ان فقد كل شئ والحمد لله فالشكر والتقدير لهذا الكاتب السعودى ويا
ليت الجالية تنظم له تكريما خاصا

اما الجاتب الاخير فى تعقيبك حول هلاليتى كما تصر ان تراها وحقيقة
ارى ان هذه القضية مثار جدل لن ينقطع حافلا بالمغالطة من الجانبين حيث
لم اسلم يوما من الاتهام بالانتماء لواحد منهما حسب ما اتناوله من
موضوعات وانا اتفهم هذا جيدا واعلم انه لا احد بمكن ان يصدق فى هذا
الزمن من يكون محايدا بين الاثنين لان المجتع كله فرض عليه ان ينتمى
لواحد منهما ولكنها الحقيقة التى وقفت وراءها قصة سبق ان اوضحتها قبل
اكثر من خمسة عشر عاما بسبب نفس الجدل الدائر اليوم واسمح لى ان
اقصرها لك فى كلمات بسيطة

فلقد بدات مسيرتى منذ الطفولة مريخى عاطفيا منتصف الاريعينات حتى الربع
الاخير من الستينات يشهد على اهل توتى وفى الربع الاخير من الستينات
ارتبطت بواقعة فى حياتى الشخصية جعلتنى انتمى للهلال عقلانيا وكان ذلك
وراءه قصة ولما اصبحت صحفيا رياضيا فى منتصف السبعينات ساعدتنى مهنية
الصحافة وقيمها ان اصبح محايدا بين الانتماء العاطفى والعقلانى ومن
يومها تعرضت لنفس الجدل مم دفعنى يومها لان انشر القصة والواقعة حتى
يصدق المصرون على تلوينى بلون واحد اننى تحررت من عبودية اى اى لون
وارجو ان تصدقوا ما اقول حتى لا اعيد نشر القصة او الواقعة مرة ثانية
وسافعل اذا اجبرت على ذلك لاننى والحمد لله لم اعد عبدا لاى لون
*

----------


## باجيو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

تقرير سري من مجلس المريخ حول أسباب تدني لياقة بعض لاعبيه الأجانب في مباراة مازيمبيعلمت (سودانا فوق) من مصادر عالية الثقة ان مجلس المريخ ناقش في سرية تامه ماحدث من تدني اللياقة البدنية في مباراة مازيمبي الاخيرة لبعض اللاعبين وخصوصا الأجانب وافادت ذات المصادر ان المجلس توصل لحقائق خطيرة حول هذا الامر وعمل علي تصحيحها وقالت المعلومات التي توفرت ل (سودانا فوق) ان أولي القرارات صدر ت بالامس ويتوقع ان تحدث النتايج دوي هايل في الوسط الرياضي 



عمنا منعم هذه شتلة من جلافيط قذرين ارجو ان لاتسمح لها بالنمو هنا
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*




			
				لا يا كاردنال اتحاد العاصمة اقوى فرق المجموعتين

النعمان حسن
			
		


ماهي مؤهلات النعمان حسن  التي  تجعله يحدد هوية اقوي فرق المجموعتين 
شكلها بقت تجلي منك يا منعم
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*هذا محلل قناة فرانس 24 وهو جزائري 
يجزم بان المريخ هو بطل هذه النسخة دعك من النعمان وهامان وصبحي وكندورة فكلهم جلافيط
وحديثم مثبط للهمم ولن يعترفوا بافضلية الزعيم ابدا
https://www.facebook.com/MerriKhabOn...type=2&theater
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*حياك الله يا ود الخليفه .. الرجل الهميم والفخيم .. درة وهبها الله لهذا المنبر .. رجل معتق تزيدة الأيام القا وتوهجا .. دائما حاضر فى الموعد .. ما طلب منه شيئا الا ولبى النداء عاجلا وقضى الأمر .. امام قامة ود الخليفه تتقاصر القامات ولا نجد فى لغتنا العربيه البديعه كلمات توفيه حقه ولو جزء يثير .. نقول له جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا منعم على الابداعات
وصباحاتك خير وعافية يا رائع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باجيو
					

ماهي مؤهلات النعمان حسن  التي  تجعله يحدد هوية اقوي فرق المجموعتين 
شكلها بقت تجلي منك يا منعم



ياباجيو الحبيب
النعمان حسن بيرد على الكاردينال الربراب بقوله ان اتحاد العاصمة فريق متهالك
من واقع نتائج المجموعات اتحاد العاصمة اكثر من حصل على نقاط في فرق المجموعتين 
تبخيسه من قبل كردنه الراسو فاضي دليل عدم فهم ليس الا
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باجيو
					

ماهي مؤهلات النعمان حسن  التي  تجعله يحدد هوية اقوي فرق المجموعتين 
شكلها بقت تجلي منك يا منعم



  معقولة وصلنا مرحلة نشك في قامة ورمز صحفي برتبة خبير 
  معقولة النعمان حسن غير مؤهل للرد علي كردنه وتصحيح مفاهيمه المغلوطه ؟؟؟
 يا عزيزي لا يوجد في الساحة الان أكبر عمرا ولا أكثر خبرة ولا معرفة بدروب كرة القدم والصحافة من النعمان حسن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناويين صحيفة الصدى
؛●○●○●○●○●
أنصار فيتاكلوب يحذرون المريخ من إستخدام مازيمبى للغازات المخدرة
المجلس يستعين بجهاز للكشف عن الغازات فى اجهزة التكييف..والطائرة
الخاصه تلحق بالبعثة صباح اليوم
غارزيتو: لست متخوفاً من اى مضايقات فى معقل الغربان والمباراة سيديرها
أفضل حكم أفريقى
فى مران المريخ مساء أمس
تسديدات العجب وكوفى وبكرى تشعل التدريب وغارزيتو يشجع رمضان
أنصار فيتاكلوب يحذرون المريخ من إستخدام مازيمبى للغازات المخدرة
مازيمبى يهزم دون بوسكو بثنائية
تقرير طبى من رويال كير يؤكد سلامة شيبوب
المريخ يستعين بجهاز لإصدار إنذار حال حدوث اى تلوث فى التكييف بالفندق
إجتماع مطول بين غارزيتو وحاتم وأبوجريشه يحسم كل التفاصيل
غارزيتو يبعد أوكراه وشيبوب عن قائمة المباراة ويجلس ضفر على مقاعد
البدلاء
بلايلى يسقط مجدداً فى فحص المنشطات
طائرة الوالى الخاصه تغادر صباح اليوم بقيادة همد
غارزيتو: لست متخوفاً من اى مضايقات فى لوبومباشى والمباراة سيديرها
أفضل حكم أفريقى
الهلال يؤدى مرانه الثانى بالجزائر
مدرب اهلى مدنى يحتج على إخفاء الهلال للاعبه ولاءالدين
مفاجآت فى مباريات الممتاز..وفوز عريض للخرطوم والنمور
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناويين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟزعيم
؛●○●○●○●○●
لجنة الحكام بالكاف: نحن على مسافة واحده بين جميع الأندية
طائرة خاصه تقلع من مطار الخرطوم ظهرا ليوم وتحلق بالفريق من كنشاسا
الى لوبومباشى عصراً
المريخ يستعين بطباخ وكمية من الأطعمه فى مغقل الغربان ومازيمبى يكمل
تحضيراته بإنتصارٍ غالٍ فى الدورى الكنغولى
يتدرب صباحاً ب(تاتارافائيل)
المريخ يغادر الى لوبومباشى عصر اليوم
المريخ يؤدى تدريبه الثانى ب(كنشاسا)
فرنسى المريخ فى تنويره الصحفى
غارزيتو: أحضرت أوكراه للإطمئنان على جاهزيته وشيبوب لن يكون فى
قائمة المباراة
أحمدالنجومى: كل الزوايا أكدت لنا صحة هدف المدينه الثالث فى شباك
مازيمبى
فى تصريحات على لسان المصرى عصام صيام
لجنة الحكام بالكاف تدافع وتؤكد أنها على مسافة واحده بين جميع الأندية
ابراهيم ملاح ينفى مانسب اليه ويلجأ للقضاء
مدرب الحراس يخضع الثنائى لتدريبات خاصة
السفير السودانى يتابع تحضيرات الأحمر
إجتماع مطول للجهاز الفنى
مازيمبى يكسب دون بوسكو فى الدورى الكنغولى
عبر طائره خاصة
وفد إدارى عالى المستوى يغادر الى الكنغو اليوم
المريخ يستعين بطباخ وكميات كبيرة من المواد الغذائيه
ثمانية أفراد حمايه يرافقون كتيبة النجوم الى لوبومباشى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[COLOR="black"]عناوين ‏صحيفة_الزاوية

الاحتياط جهاز قياس نسبة الاوكسجين في الغرف.
حراسة أمنية خاصة لبعثة المريخ بالوممباشي.
الطائرة الخاصة تغادر الخرطوم ظهرا وتنقل الفريق عصرا لمعقل الغربان.
غارزيتو يؤكد سأعتمد علي تشكيلة الزهاب واوكرا وشيبوب خارج حساباتي.
عودة الرباعي للتدريبات ،والاحمر يختتم تدريباته صباح اليوم في الملعب الكبير بكنشاس[/COLOR]
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• قدم الدعوه رسميا لجماهير الهلال عبر حوار لاهب مع "قوون"
• الكاردينال : تعالوا الاحتفال بنا فى المطار واستعدوا لنهائى امام الغربان
• الكاردينال : لمن اتهموني بتحويل سيخ الجوهرة لقصرة اقول الفول فولى زرعته وحدى وساكله وحدى
• فى ظل غياب كامل للصحف : "قوون" تواصل وحدها متابعة مران الهلال الثنائى والكوكي يرتبك بسبب جكسا
• المريح يواصل تحصيراته بكنشاسا ومازيمبى يستبق حصوره للوممباشى بانتصار من ضربه جزاء خياليه
• كارتيرون فى حوار العاصفه بالكنغو مع "قوون" ان لم اتاهل للنهائى ساستقيل من تدريب مازيمبى
• الهلال يؤدي مرانه الثانى على ملعب المطافي ويعلن الجاهزيه لمواصله مسيرته الافريقيه
• مدرب سوسطاره فى مؤتمره الصحفى ببلوغين : السبت معركة كبيره ومباراة السبت ليست للمتعه ونتيجة المقبره مفخخه
• تعديل مفاجئ فى مباراة الهلال والاتحاد
• المدير الفنى لاتحاد العاصمة يطلب من رباعى فريقه الحزر امام الهلال
• مازيمبى يتغلب على دان بوسكو بهدفين والحكم يحتس لخ ركلة جزاء لاوجود لها 

==========

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• وسط جديه وحماس ملعب الحماية البدنيه 
• الغربال يتالق بهدف ويلهب مران الهلال
• الشغيل : تاهلنا ليس مستحيلا .. وبويا يتعهد بعدم تكرار اخطاء امدرمان
• مدرب شبيه القبائل لـ"الاسياد" : كاريكا خطر يحدق بزماموش وميلود التفاؤل الجزائرى سيؤهل الازرق
• الارسنال يحتل وصافة الممتاز واربعه انتصارات بعطبره الخرطوم شندى والهلال
• شهدت اخفاء الجهاز الفنى للتشكيلة : الغربال يقود الازرق للفوز بهدفين فى التقسيمه
• قال ان الهلال لعب اجمل مبارايته امام السوسطاره .. احمد عبد القادر : هنالك فئات تحولت من مريردين للهلال الكيان الى مريدين الاشخاص
• الاهلى شندى يحتل وصافة الممتاز .. تصريحات متوازنه لفرسان الهلال
• اندريا يتدرب بشهيه مفتوحه .. والتونسى يكثف الجرعات والثلاثى يتالق فى تدريبات التسديد
• بقيادة الكاردينال البعثة الاداريه حضورا فى المران .. وليد بن الحسن يدافع عن مكسيم ويشيد بعطائه
• الكوكى يحتبر جاهزيه الغانى والمالى .. ويجهز الغربال .. سيسيه ينافس اطهر بقوه
• بناء على توجيهات الكاف الازرق يفتح بروفة الغد لربع ساعه فقط لوسائل الاعلام
• اجتمع بعاطف النور والكوكى امس الكاردينال يقف بنفسه على راحه الاقمار

==========

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• قبل المناوره الرئيسيه وتحسبا للموقعه الافريقيه 
• الهلال يفرض السريه ويطرد الصحافه الجزائريه
• مدرب الخضر يعيد زماموش للمنتحب بعد الاعتزال .. وسوسطاره يستعد للازرق من الهيلتون
• ربوح يحتفل فى قصره بالكاردينال .. طاقم الحكام يصل الجزائر عبر باريس .. وولاء الدين يطالب جمهور الهلال بالصبر
• ميشو يغازل الهلال بتغريده .. مازيمبى ينذر المريخ بثنائيه فى المسابقة المحليه .. والاحمر يواصل التحضيرات بكنشاسا
• اندرزينهو اصبح محبوب انصار الاتحاد .. الهلال يمنع الاعلام وسوسطاره تمنحه 15 دقيقه
• ميشو يغرد ارفع راسك انت هللابى .. الاسد : انتظرو الهلال فى الجزائر
• قبل المناظره الكوكى وميلود يلتفيان بالندوه الصحفيه غدا
• الهلال يؤدى مرانه الرئيسى تاهبا لنزال سوسطاره
• سوسطاره يتدرب بدون بلجيلالى .. كوناتيه : جاهزون لمعركه اتحاد العاصمة
• الكوكى يضرب حاجز من السريه .. الوحده الطبيه تطمن الجاهزيه

==== =====

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• لاعبو الهلال يعلنون التحدى لهزيمة الاتحاد والتاهل 
• كانوتيه يطيح باتير .. عودة نيلسون .. متع الاعلام من المران
• كابتن الاتحاد : لم نتوقع الفوز على الهلال ونخشاه فى ملعبنا
• نائب رئيس الهلال : الخندقاوى يتعامل بعشوائيه لا نقبلها
• مازيمبى يحقق الفوز بهدفين وينذر المريخ .. غارزيتو يبعد اوكرا وشيبون
• مؤتمر صحفى للمدربين الهلال والاتحاد بالجمعه
• هارون : الهلال سيتاهل من بلد المليون شهيد
• اتير يشارك الشغيل فى وسط الملعب .. وكانوتيه يعود لمتوسط الدفاع
• المعلم اللاعبون استوعبوا الدرس جيدا .. الكوكى يجرى تعديلات فى التشكيله

==========

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـمـــشـــــاهـــــــد :

• محمود عبدالكريم : قصر الكاردينال من بيوت الهلال
• نائب امين المال : حصلنا على اعفاءات من الدولة لتشييد مشروع الجوهرة الزرقاء
• الهلال يؤدي مرانه الاول على ملعب المباراة اليوم ومواجهة خاصة بين الكوكي وميلود غداً
• غارزيتهو : المريخ هو بطل افريقيا 2015 حتى لو خسر امام مازيمبي والوالي يلحق بالبعثة
• الهداف الجزائرية : فوز الاتحاد بالمقبرة لم ينتظره اشد المتفائلين .. اخضاع شيبوب لتمارين تأهيل
*

----------


## باجيو

*اول شيئ مشكور علي اجتهادك يا كسلاوي بس صراحة  قاعد تضرسنا بصحف الجلافيط دي احترم رغبتنا ياخ عليك الله تاني ما تجيبها لينا
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*عزيزي اول شي النعمان ما مريخي والمؤهلات لا تقاس بالعمر
ثم ثانيا الاتحاد ليس بافضل من المريخ حتي يكون اقوي فرق المجموعتين
ثم ثالثا كيف ترضي ان يقال الاتحاد اقوي المجموعتين وضمن المجموعتين فريق المريخ
الذي نحن نحمل لواءه هنا ونشجعه
بلا نعمان بلا لخمة
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا للاخوان منعم وكسلاوي  وربنا  يديكم العافية.....
                        	*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*السلام عليكم .. صباح الخير عليكم جميعا .. 
شكرا للاخوان عبد  المنعم وكسلاوى على الاخبار 
وشكرا للجميع .. والتوفيق كل التوفيق نتمناه للزعيم 
+
اخونا باجيو العبرة بالخواتيم ..
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*• اندريا يتدرب بشهيه مفتوحه
............................
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو: لست متخوفاً من أي مضايقات في لوبمباشي 

أكد الفرنسي ديقو غارزيتو ان البعثة ستغادر الى لوبمباشي مساء الخميس و ليس صباح الجمعة كما كان مقررا من قبل حيث سيتدرب الفريق عصر الخميس ثم العوده للفندق و تناول وجبة العشاء لتغادر البعثة مساءاً، مشيرا الى ان الحديث عن مضايقات سيتعرض لها الفريق هناك مبالغ فيها، و اضاف: لا اتوقع اي مضايقات فى معقل الغربان ولا يوجد ما يستدعي الخوف من الاقامة لاننا سنحل فى فندق اكبر و به خدمات جيده.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باجيو
					

اول شيئ مشكور علي اجتهادك يا كسلاوي بس صراحة  قاعد تضرسنا بصحف الجلافيط دي احترم رغبتنا ياخ عليك الله تاني ما تجيبها لينا



على فكرة ياباجيو
عناوين الصحف الهلالية نزلت اليوم بالخطا وتوقفتوعن تنزيلها في اونلاين من فترة بسبب مطالبة بعض الاعضاء بطلبك هذا
لكن مازلت انزلها بكل المنتديات المريخية ولم يشتكي احد من ذلك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازيمبي يهزم دون بوسكو بثنائية قبل مواجهة المريخ

كسب مازيمبي مواجهته امام دون بوسكو في الدوري الكنغولي عصر اليوم على ملعبه بكنشاسا بهدفين نظيفين، سجل هدفي مازيمبي على مدار الشوطين اسالي واسانتي، وجاءت المباراة قبل أربعة أيام من المواجهة الحاسمة التي تنتظر مازيمبي امام المريخ يوم الاحد المقبل في اياب الدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة دوري أبطال افريقيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب اتحاد الجزائر يغيب رسمياً عن مواجهة الهلال السوداني :

أعلن نادي اتحاد الجزائر رسميا الأربعاء غياب لاعبه قدور بلجيلالي عن المباراة التي يلتقي فيها الفريق ضيفه الهلال السوداني السبت المقبل في إياب الدور نصف النهائي لمسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا بسبب الإصابة.وأشار النادي الجزائري في موقعه على الإنترنت، إلى ان بلجيلالي سافر الأربعاء إلى باريس لمواصلة العلاج.وكان بلجيلالي تعرض لإصابة على مستوى الكتف في المباراة التي تغلب فيها اتحاد الجزائر على مضيفه الهلال 2 / 1 الأحد الماضي في ذهاب الدور نصف النهائي .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باجيو
					

ماهي مؤهلات النعمان حسن  التي  تجعله يحدد هوية اقوي فرق المجموعتين 
شكلها بقت تجلي منك يا منعم



ههههههههههههههه 
الحبيب باجيو عملت حكاية الما بدورك في الضلام بحدر ليك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الحراس الفرنسي: جمال سالم سيلعب دوراً بارزاً في التأهل للنهائي

راهن الفرنسي نيكولاس مدرب حراس المريخ على قدرة الفرقة الحمراء في العودة للخرطوم ببطاقة الترشح إلى المباراة النهائية مبيناً أن مازيمبي أصبح كتاباً مفتوحاً بالنسبة له وبالتالي يستطيعون التعامل معه بما يكفي لعودة الأحمر ببطاقة التأهل للنهائي مشيراً إلى أن الحارس جمال سالم في كامل جاهزيته لمباراة الإياب وسيظهر بمستوى أفضل بكثير من الذي قدمه في مباراة الذهاب بعد تصحيح الأخطاء الطفيفة التي وقع فيها بسبب صعوبة المباراة والضغوط العنيفة التي سبقتها وأشاد نيكولاس بالتقدم الواضح في مستوى جمال سالم وتوقّع أن يظهر في أفضل حالاته في مباراة الإياب وأن يلعب دوراً بارزاً في وصول فريقه للمباراة النهائية.

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شكرا كسلاوى وعبدالمنعم على المجهود المبذول،،،
اما إنزال صحف الهلال انا من المطالبين بإنزالها حتى نعلم هوية من نحارب ونقاتل،
ومهما ذكروا عن مريخنا فيها فهو لا يهمنا،
من باب ،اعرف عدوك،،،،
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخيــراً : تمت الموافقه علي المراقب الامني من قبل الاتحاد الافريقي

حصل المريخ على موافقة كافة بتعيين مراقب امني لبعثة النادي في لوممباشي من المطار وحتى مقر اقامة الفريق بجانب حماية اللاعبين من جماهير مازيمبي الكنغولي وكما استعانت البعثة بجهاز قياس الاكسجين للغرف حتى يتفادي الفريق تلاعب مازيمبي الكنغولي واساليبه المعروفة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بقوة ومدربه يزرع الرعب في لوممباشي

اجرى فريق الكرة بالمريخ عصر الامس تحت اشراف مدربه الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو ركز فيه المدرب على تدريبات اللياقة البدنية والجمل التكتيكية بهدف الوصول الى اعلي معدل من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية وكان مدرب المريخ قد اوقف التدريب اكثر من مرة من اجل تصحيح الاخطاء اول باول حتى يحقق ما يصبوح له ويجدر ذكره ان فريق مازيمبي الكنغولي كان قد اصيب بحالة من الخوف بسبب التصريحات التي اطلقها مدرب المريخ قبل مران الفريق يوم امس والتي كشف فيها اساليب فريق مازيمبي في كيفية تحقيق الفوز على خصومه...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التراس جوارح المريخ يحلقون فجر الجمعة عبر الخطوط الكينية للوممباشي لمسانده الزعيم .. تمت اليوم كل الاجراءات نهار أمس الأربعاء بحمد الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليس 900 مليون

كفرووتر / الخرطوم

اصدر مجلس ادارة الاتحاد المحلي بولاية الخرطوم بيانا اليوم بيانا معمما ردا على تصريح امين خزينة نادي المريخ حول دخل مباراة المريخ ومازيمبي الكنغولي والتي قال فيها السيد امين خزينة نادي المريخ ان دخل المباراة ما يقارب الــــ(900) مليون وهو ما نفاه الاتحاد المحلي والذي اكد فيه ان دخل المباراة هو 759 مليون و790 الف جنيه و حصلت كفرووتر على نسخة منه والذي وجاء فيه : بالاشارة للموضوع اعلاه وما نشر من تصريح للسيد امين مال المريخ عبر صحيفتكم بتاريخ 29/9/ 2015 تحت ..مجلس المريخ يرفض استلام دخل مباراة مازيبمي بسبب اتحاد الخرطوم
اولا اتحاد الخرطوم لم يكن له اي عائد من دخل المباراة المشار اليها وسوف يتم توضيح ذلك :
ثانيا توزيع دخل المباريات الدولية والدوري الممتاز يتم توزيعه حسب لائحة مالية صادرة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم
ثالثا الدخل الفعلي للمباراة =759,790جنيه وليس ما يقارب = 900,000 كما ذكر امين مال المريخ
رابعا تم توزيع الدخل وحسب اللائحة كالاتي:
5% دمغة اتحادية 37,989,50 جنيه
5% الاتحاد الافريقي 37,989,50 جنيه
5% الاتحاد العام 37,989,50 جنيه
جملة فرعية 113,968,50
بعده
تفاصيل المنصرفات
التذكرجية والمراقبين 5,500
شرطة العمليات 7,000
شرطة المرور 2,000
الهدف 4,000
الشرطة الامنية 5,000
شرطة المحافظة 0,500
شرطة السواري 0,300
اسعاف ساهرون 0,800
الدفاع المدني 0,600
البراعم 0,200
الحوافز (اللجنة المنظمة) 2,000
المتابعة (الاتحاد العام) 5,500
عمال الكهرباء 0,100
عينة نموزج تذاكر 0,100
شرطة التأمين 3,000
مراسيم مجلس الوزراء 0,225
ايجار ساون 0,400
جملة فرعية 37,225
إجمالي الممصروفات 151,193,50جنيه
نصيب نادي المريخ بعد الخصم 608,596,50
جملة الدخل 759,790,00
خامسا : مما ذكر من تفاصيل يتضح بان اتحاد الخرطوم لم يكن له اي عائد ولم يخصم مليما واحدا من الدخل
سادسا لم يكن السيد امين مال نادي المريخ دقيقا فيما ذهب اليه وكان الاجدر والاوفق الاتصال بناء مباشرة وهوى الذي يملك ارقام هواتفنا لمعرفة توزيع الدخل قبل الاداء بممثل هذا التصريح الذي يقدح في امانة اتحاد الخرطوم
بالرغم من علمه ومتابعته الشخصية لمجهوداتنا ومتابعاتنا حفاظا على حقوق المريخ المالية
سابعا لم تتمنع اي جهة في الدائرة المالية باتحاد الخرطوم في تمليك الحقائق لنادي الممريخ ولم يطلب السيد امين مال نادي المريخ اي معلومات بل نحن من ظللنا نناشد كل الاندية بان تقف مراقبة على حقوقها واكدنا لهم باننا لا نمانع بتعيين مراقبين من قبل الاندية على الابواب لمراقبة الدخول ومراجعة التذاكر وحضور الجرد النهائي للدخل ممع مراقبي دور االرياضة وهذا حقهمم وبالقانون.
ثامنا اتحاد الخرطوم لم يكن طرفان في سوء التنظيم بل ادارة المريخ من تسببت في الربكة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تنافس كبير فى تدريب المريخ امس 

شهد تدريب الفرقة الحمراء امس والذي استمر لساعة ونصف تنافساً كبيراً بين لاعبي الفريق خاصة فى التقسيمة الثلاثية بمشاركة فريقين فى الملعب وانتظار الثالث لخروج المهزوم، و عمد المدير الفني للفريق الى رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية لاعلى مستوياتها كما وضح التركيز الكبير من قبله على تطبيق العديد من الجمل التكتيكة الى جانب التنفيذ الدقيق للعب الضاغط و كان التنافس الكبير حاضراَ بين نجوم الفريق من اجل اقتحام توليفة الأحد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﻘﺎﻝ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ / ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﺑﻴﻪ

( ﺍﻻﺣﻴﺘﺎﻃﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺤﻴﻢ )

ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺍﺩﺍﺀﺍ ﻣﺪﻫﺸﺎ ..
ﻭﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﺮﺽ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻻﺧﺮﻯ ...
ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺟﻌﻠﺖ ﺍﻏﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻠﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﺩ ﻳﺮﺷﺤﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺮﺍﺀ ...
ﻭﺍﻫﻢ ﻣﺎﻳﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺮ ( ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ ) ﺑﻴﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻳﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺑﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺿﻐﻂ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ,,
ﻭﻳﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﺑﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺍﺭﻭﻉ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ ﻓﻘﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ..
ﻫﻞ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﺍﻭ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻳﻦ ( ﻻﺍﺩﺭﻱ ﺍﻳﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﺻﺢ ) ﺍﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ (ﺣﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ) ... ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ..
ﻟﻢ ﺗﺤﺘﺴﺐ ﻟﻪ ﻭﻻﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺭﻛﻨﻴﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ,,,
ﻭﻗﺪ ﺍﻋﺠﺒﻨﻲ ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻖ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻭﺭﺩ ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻘﺎ ﻣﻔﺎﺩﻩ ... ( ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺢ ﻳﺤﺒﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺯﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﺿﻴﻘﺔ ) ..
ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺋﻊ ﻭﺍﺩﺍﺋﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻲ ﺍﻻﺭﻭﻉ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻨﺒﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﺍﻕ ..
ﺑﻞ ﻫﻮﻧﺘﺎﺝ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ( ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ) ...
ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺘﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺳﻴﺌﺔ .. ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺰﻣﻞ ﺭﻓﻀﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﻰ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻐﻨﺎﺀ ﻋﻦ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺒﻮﺍ ﺑﻤﻨﺤﻪ ﻣﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺹ .. ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﺟﻤﻞ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ .. ﻣﻊ ﻣﺮﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻄﻮﺭ .. ﻭﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻻﺧﺮﻯ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺼﺒﺢ ﺍﻗﻮﻯ ﻭﺍﻣﺘﻊ ...
ﻭﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﺍﻭ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻳﻦ ( ﻻﺍﺩﺭﻱ ﺍﻳﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﺻﺢ ) ... ﻳﺠﻬﻠﻮﻥ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺟﺪﺍ ..
ﻭﻫﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﻠﻐﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻬﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻓﺮﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻻﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻭﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﺸﺎﻫﺪﻫﺎ ﻣﺎﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ( لياﻗﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ) ﻣﺮﺗﻔﻌﺔ
ﻭﻫﻲ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻻﺣﻴﻲ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺑﻦ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ( ﺍﻧﻄﻮﻧﻴﻮ) ... ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻪ .. ﻓﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﺭﺍﺩ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻄﺒﻖ ﺧﻄﻄﻪ ﻭﺗﻜﺘﻴﻜﺎﺗﻪ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺎ ﻻﺑﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺮﺗﻔﻌﺔ ﻻﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺪ .. ﻓﻤﻨﺬ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻟﻢ ﺍﺷﺎﻫﺪ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻤﺘﻌﻮﻥ ﺑﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺯﻫﻨﻴﺔ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻻﻥ ...
ﻧﺪﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻲ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﺎ ﻭﺳﺎﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. 
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺬﻛﺮﻧﻲ ﺑﺎﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺮﻭﻳﺠﻲ ( ﺳﻮﻟﺴﻜﻴﺎﺭ ) ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ..ﻭﺍﻏﻠﺐ ﻓﺘﺮﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺎﻃﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﺍﺣﺘﻴﺎﻃﻴﺎ ..
ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻓﺎ .. ﻣﺎﻧﺸﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﻣﻬﺰﻭﻡ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺻﻔﺮ .. ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺳﻮﻟﺴﻜﻴﺎﺭ ﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ .. ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻣﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺎ ؟ . ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺳﻮﻟﺴﻜﻴﺎﺭ ... ﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ...
ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻣﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 90 .. ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺳﻮﻟﺴﻜﻴﺎﺭ ﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ .. ﻭﺗﻜﺮﺭ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ .. ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻜﺲ ﻓﺮﻳﺠﺴﻮﻥ ﺳﺌﻞ ﻳﻮﻣﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻪ ﺳﻮﻟﺴﻜﻴﺎﺭ ..
ﻓﺎﺟﺎﺏ ﺍﺟﺎﺑﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮﺓ ( ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﻃﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺤﻴﻢ ) ..
ﺍﻻ ﺗﺘﻔﻘﻮﻥ ﻣﻌﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻋﺐ (ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ) ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻄﻠﻖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ( ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﻃﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺤﻴﻢ )
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ الديبة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

• يوفنتوس يحقق اول فوز على ارضه هذا الموسم على حساب اشبيلية
• رونالدو المتوهج يقود ريال مدريد للفوز بأقل مجهود على مالمو السويدي
• ماتا يقود مانشستر يونايتد لخطف الفوز امام فولفسبورج
• مانشستر سيتي يصعق مونشنجلادباخ بفوز في الوقت القاتل بأبطال أوروبا
• بنفيكا يلحق بأتلتيكو مدريد هزيمة مفاجئة على أرضه بالأبطال
• سيسكا موسكو يشعل مجموعته الاوروبية بثلاثية في شباك إيندهوفن
• قطار انتصارات سان جيرمان يفرم شاختار في طريقه الاوروبي
• ليفربول ودورتموند يتطلعان لكسب المزيد من الثقة باليوروبا ليغ
• الاتحاد الانجليزي يؤكد إنه لن يعاقب مورينيو بسبب تعليقاته عن الطبيبة السابقة لتشيلسي
• كريستيانو رونالدو يصل للهدف رقم 500 في مسيرته "صفحة الهلال|
• أعمال شغب من جماهير بنفيكا في مدريد كادت أن تودي بحياة طفل
• إدارة فالنسيا تطالب بالصبر أثناء مفاوضات التجديد مع فيغولي
• أستانا يخطف تعادلا بطعم الفوز من غلطة سراي في الوقت القاتل
• أليساندرو نيستا: ميلان سيعود إلى قمة الكرة الإيطالية قريبا
• البرازيلي نيمار : علينا الفوز دائما من أجل جماهير برشلونة
• بروسيا دورتموند يبدي اهتمامه بضم المغربي رفيق زخنيني
• مانشستر يونايتد يرفض رحيل حارسه فيكتور فالديز إلى ليفربول
• كريستيانو رونالدو: الحذاء الزئبقي وراء رقمي القياسي
• سمولينغ: كان بمقدورنا الفوز برباعية على فولفسبورغ
• أربيلوا: واجهنا خصماً صعباً ورونالدو هو أسطورة الفريق
• فان غال: حان موعد حصد البطولات مع مانشستر يونايتد
• هاتريك فينيسيوس يضع الكويت على أعتاب نهائي كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي
• تشافي يفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب بالدوري القطري لشهر سبتمبر
• فوساتي يتوج بجائزة أفضل مدرب في الدوري القطري لشهر سبتمبر
• الأهلي المصري يفقد غالي وسليمان رسمياً في لقاء أورلاندو بالكونفدرالية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ الدوري الأوروبي - المجموعات :

• آلكمار - هولندا (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو - أسبانيا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 9

• بازل - سويسرا (-- : --) ليخ بوزنان - بولندا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 10

• شالكه - ألمانيا (-- : --) أستيراس - اليونان الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 4

• بشكتاش - تركيا (-- : --) لشبونة - البرتغال الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 5

• لاتسيو - إيطاليا (-- : --) إيتيان - فرنسا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 2

• موناكو - فرنسا (-- : --) توتنهام - إنجلترا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 1

• بيلينينسيش - البرتغال (-- : --) فيورنتينا - إيطاليا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 3

• ليفربول - إنجلترا (-- : --) سيون - سويسرا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 1

• ليجيا وارسو - بولندا (-- : --) نابولي - إيطاليا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 3

• براغا - البرتغال (-- : --) غرونينغين - هولندا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 9

• كازان - روسيا (-- : --) بوردو - فرنسا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 7

• مولده - النرويج (-- : --) أياكس - هولندا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 6

• باوك - اليونان (-- : --) دورتموند - ألمانيا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 2

• سيلتك - إسكوتلندا (-- : --) فنربخشة - تركيا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 2

• مارسيليا - فرنسا (-- : --) سلوفان - التشيك الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 5

• فياريال - أسبانيا (-- : --) بلزن - التشيك الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 12

==============================

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا - المجموعات :

• أستانا - كازاخستان (2 : 2) جالطة سراي - تركيا

• مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (2 : 1) فولفسبورج - ألمانيا

• مالمو - السويد (0 : 2) ريال مدريد - أسبانيا

• شاختار - أوكرانيا (0 : 3) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا

• سسكا موسكو - روسيا (3 : 2) آيندهوفن - هولندا

• مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا (1 : 2) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا

• يوفنتوس - إيطاليا (2 : 0) إشبيلية - أسبانيا

• أتلتيكو مدريد - أسبانيا (1 : 2) بنفيكا - البرتغال

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 23 :

• الخرطوم الوطني (4 : 1) هلال كادقلي

• الاهلي الخرطوم (1 : 0) الرابطة كوستي

• الاهلي شندي (4 : 2) النسور

• الامل عطبرة (1 : 0) هلال الابيض


..................................................  ......

◄ دوري أبطال آسيا - ذهاب النصف النهائي :

• جوانجزو - الصين (2 : 1) غامبا أوساكا - اليابان

..................................................  ......

◄ كأس الإتحاد الآسيوي - ذهاب النصف النهائي :

• الكويت - الكويت (4 : 0) استقلال - طاجيكستان

==============================
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

شكرا كسلاوى وعبدالمنعم على المجهود المبذول،،،
اما إنزال صحف الهلال انا من المطالبين بإنزالها حتى نعلم هوية من نحارب ونقاتل،
ومهما ذكروا عن مريخنا فيها فهو لا يهمنا،
من باب ،اعرف عدوك،،،،



وظه الغرض من نشر عناوين الصحف الهلالية يادكتور 
لأنهم مغرورين ومابقدروا يدسوا مكائدهم وتخطيطهم فينكشف من خلال كتاباتهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتهمت الغربان بالالاعبب والاساليب الملتوية لحصد البطولات >> جماهير فيتا كلوب تحذر من استخدام مازيمبي للغاز المخدر في الهواء

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 حذرت جماهير فيتا كلوب لدى حضورها تدريب الفرق يوم امس ادارة نادي المريخ مما اسمته بالالاعيب والاساليب الملتوية التي يستخدمها نادي مازيمبي الكنغولي في استدراج خصومه لتحقيق الفوز عليهم وحذرت الجماهير من الغاز المخدر الذي يستخدمه نادي مازيمبي في الهواء لافتراس خصومه لتحقيق البطولات وكانت في استقبال جماهير فيتا رئيس البعثة بجانب مدير الكرة ورئيس القطاع ووعدوا بوضع حدا لممارسات مازيمبي وتقديم شكوى ضدهم حتى لا يقومون باستخدام الغاز في غرف اللاعبين في ملعب المباراة >
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
ألم أقل لكم ؟!

* أذكر أنني قبل عدة سنوات كنت قد كتبت مقالة طويلة عريضة اطلب فيها من أهلي المريخاب ألا يشغلوا أنفسهم بسخريات الصحافة الهلالية واستفزازاتها المتواصلة لفريقنا العظيم..
* وذهبت إلى أبعد من ذلك وأكدت على أننا يمكن أن نستثمر هذه السخريات والاستفزازات لتكون الدافع الأقوى للمزيد من الانتصارات والبطولات والامجاد..
* وفي الختام راهنت على أن الانشغال الدائم لهذه الصحافة بالمريخ سيضر بفريقها أكثر مما يضر بفريقنا..
* وحدث الضرر بالفعل وخرج الفريق الأزرق من جميع البطولات الافريقية السابقة بخفي حنين!!!
* وقد يخرج من البطولة الحالية أيضاً لأن إعلامه لا يزال منشغلاً بالمريخ!!
* وراهنت كذلك على أنه سيأتي يوم تكتشف فيه القبيلة الزرقاء هذه الحقيقة وتصب جام غضبها على صحافتها وعلى مجلس إدارتها الذي تحركه هذه الصحافة وتتلاعب به كما الاراجوز ، ويصبح في النهاية أضحوكة للقبيلة الحمراء..
* وأحسب أن ذلك قد حدث بالفعل..
* أنا شخصياً عندما أقرأ أن هنالك لقاءً سيجري مع رئيس الهلال في إحدى القنوات أو الإذاعات ، أكون حريصاً جداً على حضوره، لأروّح عن نفسي واستمتع بقفشات الرجل..
* ورغم أنني كنت قد عاهدت نفسي على أن أسخر كل مدادي في هذه الأيام لخدمة قضايا ومسائل المريخ فقط ، ولا اشغل نفسي بالهلال أو غيره من قريب أو بعيد ، إلا أن التصريحات التي أطلقها كردنه في الجزائر امس __ حسب ما ورد في صحفنا __ ورشح من خلالها فريق الاتحاد للوصول إلى النهائي ، استفزتني شديد..
* فهي تصريحات مخزية لم نتوقع أن تصدر من رئيس ناد بحجم الهلال الذي يُشكّل الوجه الثاني للقمة الكروية في السودان..
* بل واعتقد أن هذا التصريح جريمة في حق الكرة السودانية كلها..
* وفي حق فريق الهلال..
* وفي حق نجوم الهلال ومدرب الهلال وجماهير الهلال!!
* وفي حق صحافة الهلال التي ما فتئت تحاول بعض اقلامها أن تبذر بذور الأمل في نفوس لاعبيها.. وتحضهم على قهر المستحيل.. وتحدي الصعاب.. وتحقيق النتيجة التي تعيدهم إلى دائرة التنافس من جديد…
* ليجيء هذا التصريح المحبط المخذل من السيد الرئيس، ويصيب هذه المحاولات في مقتل.. ويُصوّر الهلال وكأنه جاء إلى الجزائر رافعاً الراية البيضاء ، ويرجو من فريق الاتحاد أن يرأف لحاله، ولا يبشع به..
* بمعنى إذا كانت هنالك طريقة فلتنته المباراة بالتعادل، أو يكتفي الهلال بهدف ويتأهل الاتحاد ويخرج الهلال بشرف..
* تماما كما حدث قبل سنوات بعد الخماسية المؤلمة التي تجرعها الهلال من مازيمبي هنا في الخرطوم في البطولة الأفريقية، وفي الكونغو فاز (بقدرة قادر) بهدفين نظيفين وخرج بشرف..
* عموماً يا الكاردينال بالغت!!
* ده تصريح شنو ده يا راجل?!!
* لقد أطلقت قبل أيام تصريحات مستفزة في حق فريق الاتحاد ولامك عليها الكثيرون، إلا أنني شخصياً اعجبت بها لأنها في النهاية انطلقت من ثقة في فريقك.. وقناعة في مواهب وقدرات لاعبيك وجهازك الفني.. ورغبة صادقة في بث الرعب والخوف في نفوس نجوم الفريق الخصم!!
* ولو انك جدّدت هذه التصريحات في الجزائر، وأكدت على أن ثقتك في فريقك لا تزال في محلها ، وأنكم قادرون بإذن الله على رد الصاع صاعين للاتحاد في أرضه ، لكنت اعجبتنا يا رجل.. وارغمتنا على الوقوف لحضرتك تعظيم سلام..
* فريق الزمالك رغم خسارته من النجم الساحلي بخماسية في تونس، لم يرم رئيسه المنديل… إنما أرسل تصريحه القوي المجلجل الذي تناقلته كل الفضائيات والصحف الرياضية.. وأكد من خلاله على أنهم قادرون على تعويض النتيجة في القاهرة..
* وقال بالحرف الواحد: إذا كان النجم قد فاز علينا في أرضه بخماسية فهو ليس بأفضل منا، وبامكاننا أن نفوز عليه في أرضنا بنفس النتيجة أو أفضل منها…
* ده الكلام..
* دي الثقة..
* دي (الرجالة)..
* مش (الروب)!!!!!
* أخي الكاردينال.. إن لسانك حصانك.. إن صنته صانك.. وإن اهنته اهانك… فامسكه عليك يرحمك الله ويرحمنا ..
* طبعا يا كردنه إنت ما طالبني حليفة..
* إذا صدقت صدقت .. وإذا ما صدقت ما صدقت..
* عتابي لك هذا ينطلق من صفتي سودانياً أخجله هذا التصريح.. وليس من صفتي مريخياً يبحث عن الشماتة كما قد يتبادر إلى ذهنك.. أو أذهان بعض ضعاف العقول..

رسالة إلى الوالي

* أستاذ إسماعيل متعك الله بالصحة والعافية .. وكل سنه وانت طيب وربنا يحقق أمانينا جميعاً..
* انا واحد من اشد المعجبين بكتاباتك .. وأرجو أن تقبل بي صديقاً لك..
* الحمدلله نحن مريخاب من الدرجة الأولى .. وهنا عندى رساله أو بالأصح طلب مننا نحن المريخاب جميعا للأخ جمال الوالي ليسافر إلى لوممباشي ويحضر مباراة مازيمبي.
* تخيل يا أستاذ كيف يكون حال اللعيبة وهم يرون رئيس النادى واقف معاهم فى خندق واحد..
* أكيد في ذلك دافع كبير ليهم .. وبحفزهم ويخليهم يؤدون المباراة بصورة أفضل.. فهل يا ترى يستجيب الوالي لرغبتنا ويلحق بالفريق.??.
* اتمنى ذلك .. وشكراً.. اخوك ابوبكر عبد الرحيم رضوان..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استعان بحراسة امنية لبعثته ..المريخ يستخدم جهاز قياس الاكسجين في الغرف

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حصل المريخ على موافقة كافة بتعيين مراقب امني لبعثة النادي في لوممباشي من المطار وحتى مقر اقامة الفريق بجانب حماية اللاعبين من جماهير مازيمبي الكنغولي وكما استعانت البعثة بجهاز قياس الاكسجين للغرف حتى يتفادي الفريق تلاعب مازيمبي الكنغولي واساليبه المعروفة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
العقرب في.. عوجة مافي

*نهاية الموسم الماضي شهدت تخبطا يعد من باب “الغباء” من إدارة “الوصيف الخفيف” في عملية إعادة قيد مهاجمها “سابقا” بكري عبد القادر.. ليكتفي رئيس النادي “قليل الخبرات كثير التصريحات” بعرض ضعيف لم يقيم فيه اللاعب التقييم المناسب و مورست فيه “ضغوطات” كبيرة علي اللاعب الذي وقع عقدا خارج فترة التسجيلات.. ليملاء بعدها الإعلام الأزرق الدنيا ضجيجا بصورة اللاعب مع الرئيس..

*بكل هدوء و “عملية” تحركت إدارة الزعيم نحو اللاعب بعرض ممتاز فيه إحترام و تقدير لإمكانيات النجم التي كانت “مدفونة” في ناديه السابق.. ليتمكن المريخ من تحويل مسار اللاعب نحو النادي الأكبر و الأشهر في السودان..

*و هاج بنو الأزرق.. و طفقوا يملاؤن الأرض تهديدا و وعيدا.. و سمعنا تصريحات جوفاء من نوعيه (بكري تاني ما بدقها).. و دعاوي و شكاوي بعقد “الصور” سمعنا بأن نهايتها ستكون محكمة التحكيم الرياضية بلوزان..

*و مع كل هذه “الزوبعه” لم يعر أهل النجمة الأمر إهتماما.. لثقتهم الكاملة في صحة إجراءاتهم و قانونيتها.. و شكلوا درعا لحماية نجمهم الموهوب و المحبوب من كتابات “ناس قريعتي راحت” المسمومه و التي حاولت أن تنتاش من قدرات و سرعة “عقروب كواي القلوب” لتصفه بعض الكتابات الحمقاء “بالأروش”..

*و لأن نجمنا من طينة الكبار.. و له قدرات نفسية إستثنائية في تحمل الهجوم العشوائي، فقد مارس حياته الطبيعيه و أكمل مراسم زواجه لمزيد من الإستقرار بعد أن دخل ديار المريخ أجمل الديار.. و ذهب بعدها للأراضي المقدسة لأداء شعيرة العمرة لمزيد من الإطمئنان النفسي..

*ليبدأ الموسم.. و يشهد تفجر ينبوع إمكانيات “العقرب” المهولة و المذهله في إحراز و صناعة الأهداف.. و ينقل فريقه بجدارة نحو أعلي المراتب أفريقيا بإحرازه ستة أهداف و صناعته لمثلها، و كان لهذه المجهودات الأثر الأبرز في مسيرة الزعيم..

*بكري المدينة و منذ موسمه الأول يجلس علي صدارة هدافي أفريقيا.. و يكون مرشحا لنيل جائزة أفضل لاعب أفريقي.. هذه الأنباء نزلت كالصاعقه علي قلوب البعض “الضعيفة” علي تحملها..

*و قبل أن يكمل موسمه الأول صار “العقرب الفنان” أحلي نغمة علي شفاه الصفوة.. و بات وجوده مصدر إطمئنان لهم علي حسم كل الخصوم دون فرق..

*و طافت شهرته المطارات “العالمية” فبات أشهر لاعب في الجزائر.. و لعله الآن حديث كامل أهالي “الكنغو”..

*ما حققه “بكري المدينة” من نجاحات مع الزعيم.. يعد الأميز له طيلة مسيرته الماضيه.. و هو ما يؤكد أن بيئة نادي المريخ هي الأفضل لتفجر المواهب و رعايتها من كل النواحي.. فيا بخت العقرب بالمريخ.. و يا بخت المريخ بالعقرب..

*عقروب أمام مازمبي في.. عوجة مافي يا صفوة.

*نبضات أخيرة*

*بلدغاته السامة.. “بكري المدينة” قدير علي تحقيق الفارق بإذن الله..

*بمعاونة “ديديه و كوفي” الماهرين جدا.. فسيعاني دفاع “مازمبي” البطئ ويلات و ويلات..

*نثق تماما في وضع “غارزيتو” للترياق المناسب “لفرفرة” الغربان المذبوحه..

*كل الأنباء الواردة من “بعثة النصر” تؤكد بأن الجميع بخير و روح معنوية حدودها السماء..

*خصم إتحاد الخرطوم من دخل مباراة “مازمبي” (152مليون) بحجة تغطية المنصرفات!! و هذا ما يعد من المضحكات المبكيات!! عن أي منصرفات يتحدث “إتحاد الفاشلين”?! و ما دخل إتحاد الخرطوم بتنظيم مباراة قارية?

*إن صحت الأخبار التي تقول بأن الخصم جاء نتيجة دخول الجماهير ملعب إستاد الخرطوم “بالمجان” يوم مباراة “هلال الأبيض” المعادة لحساب كأس السودان.. فهذا يعني الكيل بمكيالين.. ألم تدفع هذه الجماهير قبلها بيوم و ألغيت المباراة!! هل طالبت هذه الجماهير بإرجاع قيمة التذاكر?! و أين ذهب دخل تلك المباراة التي لم تلعب من الأساس?

*هل يعقل أن تكون منصرفات مباراة “دورية كانت أو قاريه” بمثل هذه الضخامة?!! قليل من المنطق يا إتحاد “الفشل” فرع الخرطوم..

*يلمها النمل و يطاها الفيل.

*نبضة أخيرة*

بكري “الوصيف”.. و بكري “الزعيم”.. شن جاب لي جاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يكسب النسور برباعية والوطني يجندل الاسود في الممتاز
الامل يكسب التبلدي والفرسان تعود من بعيد وتهزم الرابطة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز فاز الاهلي شندي على النسور ام درمان باربعة اهداف مقابل هدفين ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(50) نقطة والخرطوط الوطني على الهلال كادوقلي باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف مرتفعا بنقاطه لــــ(48) نقطة والامل على الهلال الابيض بهدف من ضربة جزاء ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــــــ(22) نقطة والاهلي الخرطوم على الرابطة كوستي بهدف من ضربة جزاء مرتفعا بنقاطه لــــ(25) نقطة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسئولو اهلي مدني ينتقدون الهلال بسبب ولاء الدين

وجّه مسئولو نادي اهلي مدني انتقادات لاذعة لنادي الهلال الذي أدخل مهاجم سيد الاتيام ولاء الدين لغرفة تسجيلاته قبل انتهاء مباريات الفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذكر مسئولو النادي الاهلي أنهم في أشد الحاجة لخدمات اللاعب للمشاركة مع الفريق في مبارياته المتبقية في المسابقة حتى يتمكن الأهلي من الحصول على مركز جيد بنهاية النسخة الحالية من المسابقة، يذكر أن الهلال كان أكمل اتفاقه مع ولاء الدين مهاجم المنتخب الاولمبي للانتقال لصفوف الازرق في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية في نوفمبر المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الشركة الناقلة تتسبب في تعديل موعد مباراة الهلال

تسببت الشركة الناقلة لفعاليات دوري ابطال افريقيا في تعديل موعد مباراة الهلال من التاسعة والنصف مساء يوم السبت بتوقيت الخرطوم الي الحادي عشرة والنصف بتوقيت الخرطوم نسبة لحجوزات سابقة لنقل مباراة الزمالك والنجم الساحلي في الكونفدرالية التي ستنطلق عند التاسعة والنصف بتوقيت السودان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
ثقة الرئيس المحبوب في لاعبيه

* ظل الرئيس المحبوب جمال الوالى يقف خلف معشوقه السرمدي مريخ السعد وفخر البلد في حله وترحاله وظل في حالة دعم دائم بلاحدود منذ انطلاقة مسابقة دوري الابطال.
* تقة الرئيس المحبوب في لاعبيه هي التي أعطتهم الدافع لمواصلة الانتصارات فلقد ظل دائم التواجد في معسكرات الفريق يزودهم بالنصائح والارشادات ويلبي طلباتهم، ظل هذا القرب من اللاعبين في معظم المباريات المهمة التى خاضها المريخ هو سر الانتصارات المتعاقبة.
* الرئيس المحبوب هذا العام تأخر عن الذهاب لاداء مناسك الحج والتي درج عليها سنوياً بطائرته الخاصة لكي يقف داعماً لنجم السعد.. وسجل زيارة للفريق قبل السفر للكنغو بساعات وطالب لاعبيه بالقتال الشرس في جولة الاياب بمدينة لوبمباشي .
* وأكد للاعبيه بأن المريخ سنحت له فرصة من ذهب لكتابة تاريخ جديد للكرة السودانية للظفر باللقب القاري محثاً اياهم للتعامل بجدية لخطف بطاقة الترشح للمباراة النهائية خاصة ان للمريخ اكثر من فرصة للظهور في المباراة النهائية.
* أيضاً هناك علاقة قوية تربط لاعبي المريخ بالمدرب الداهية غارزيتو ولاحظنا كيف يبعث هذا المدرب الحماس في نفوس لاعبيه ويزودهم بجرعات الثقة بالنفس وحديثه الاخير وتصريحه القوي (أتمنى ملاقاة مازيمبي في نصف النهائي) الهب الحماس في نفوس لاعبيه وجعلهم يلعبون بحماس ويقدمون السهل الممتنع ويتقدمون على الفريق الكنغولي.
* غارزيتو الذي لا يعرف الهظار طلب من مجلس المريخ معسكراً قصيراً قبل مباراة الرد مع مازيمبي وقد غادر بالامس الى العاصمة الكنغلية كنشاسا على ان يسافر قبل يوم من المباراة الى مدينة لوبمباشي لخوض سلسلة من التدريبات الجادة صباحا ومساء استعداداً لمباراة العبور للنهائي.
* يقيني بأن هذا المعسكر سيكون له أكثر من فائدة وسيوفر الكثير من الميزات للفرقة الحمراء بدنياً وفنياً ومعنوياً بعيداً عن الضغوط او الالتزامات مما يمهد الاجواء للاعبين لاستعداد لمباراة مازيمبي الفاصلة التي نخشى ما نخشى أساليب مازيمبي الملتوية خارج الميدان.
* ققد يتفق معي البعض بأن مازيمبي ماعاد هو مازيمبي ولقد فقد الكثير من اعمدته وكان من الممكن لمهاجمي المريخ زيادة غلتهم في شباك العجوز كديابا لولا سوء الطالع ومحاباة الحكم الظالم الذي نقض هدفاً صحيحاً للعقرب.
ان سايد
* ادفع نصف عمري واعرف لماذا نقض الحكم هدف بكري المدينة الهدف الرأسي الجميل الذي لا غبار عليه ولا فيه شق ولا طق.
* انشغل الزبون بمباراة مازيمبي وعينيك ما تشوف الا النور.
* الكاردينال صرح: سنهزم الاتحاد رجالة وحمرة عين .. هو الكلام بقروش..؟
* اما الحارس فقد قال بأن المطر هو الذي تسبب في الهدف الثاني.. يامطيرة صبي لينا في عينينا.
* جيب من جوة يا مكسيم وكمان مرتين..اما هناك في الجزائر ماتعدش.
* يا جزائر هلالنا جاك وسمو فاير ده هلال ولا لبن معزة.
* سمعنا تحت تحت بأن زيماموش حارس الاتحاد غير الحذاء بمقاس13.
* الرشيد علي عمر قال بأن الكوكي هو الذي سواها .. عماد الطيب قال من أتير توماس.. الكاردينال قال البرازيلي الضيع ضربة الجزاء هو سبب الكارثة.
* لحدي الآن ماعرفنا أسباب الهزيمة اتفقوا وابقوا على رأيز
* البلنتي بالواطة هو في حياتو ما شات بالواطة.. خليه يعليها شوية المرة الجاية.
* ومكسيم يا حبة عيني ماقام معاهو قام يقوم فهو قايم.
* ساعدونا بالسكات والموية الباردة في الحراية دى !!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* احتساب ركلة جزاء لا وجود لها لمازيمبي في الدوري الكنغولي

احتسب حكم مباراة مازيمبي وبوسكو في الدوري الكنغولي ركلة جزاء من خياله لمازيمبي تسببت في فوز الغربان بثنائية نظيفة.. وكان مدرب مازيمبي الفرنسي كارتيرون ارح عدد من لاعبيه الاساسيين قبل مواجهة المريخ في اياب نصف نهائي دوري الابطال عصر الاحد القادم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
الأحد يوم الرجال

* تبقت 72 ساعة لأطول يوم في تاريخ الشعب الأحمر بمنازلة مازيمبي الكنغولي وكاتومبي وفساد التحكيم وهوس السحر وظروف الملعب والأجواء الملغومة.

* عوامل عديده تقف ضد المريخ وهو يقاتل في الاحراش الافريقية وحيد وسط الاهوال والمتاريس وقوى الشر المتربصة به منذ بداية المشوار.

صدى ثان

* انت يا مريخ ويا زعيم يا بطل السودان وافريقيا...قاهر كل الفرق.. تاريخك واسمك مرتبط وحافل بالكأسات المحمولة جواً والمحليات.. قالوا المغادرة من التمهيدي وكان الرد المريخ فريق بطولات وفي طريقنا لنحقق الإنجازات، البداية من عزام التنزاني وحتى تدمير الكماشات، الجماعة قالوا ده ما المريخ ده برشلونة فريق التحديات، رئيسنا جمال الوالي وفريقنا القوة والبذل والعزيمة والثبات وكأس البطولة أجمل هدية من الأحمر الوهاج للبلاد.الشاعر عيسى ضابط.

صدى قبل الأخير

* أجمل ما قرأت في الآونه الأخيرة.. كتب الصحفي المصري الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل في الذكرى 45 لرحيل الرئيس المصرى جمال عبدالناصر(الذى صادف يوم الاثنين 28سبتمبر 2015 _28سبتمبر 1970 ).كان جمال عبدالناصر في حياته أكبر من الحياة وكان جمال عبدالناصر بعد رحيله أكبر من الموت.

* اما أجمل كاريكاتيرهذه الأيام للمبدع فارس. شخصان يقفان على قارعة الطريق سأل أحدهم الآخر.عيدتو كيف ؟ فرد عليه الاخرخرفان مافي وموية مافي وكهرباء مافي وحجاج ميتين وهلال مغلوب.

آخر الاصداء

* قالوا ان الجحيم ينتظر الأحمر في لوممباشى، وصححت مفهومهم بان فساد الكاف المتمثل في الحكام هو الذي يخشاه الأحمر.

* حطم الزعيم الرقم القياسي هذا الموسم في جملة الانتصارت المتتالية في استاده والتي بلغت 7 فلم يعجب الامر الجالسين على المقاعد الوثيرة في الكاف لظهور بعبع جديد.فطفقوا يضعون له المتاريس داخلياً وخارجياً.

* وأخيراً وليس اخراًً وعلى عينك يا تاجر بدأ مسلسل المربع الذهبي باستهداف داخل الأرض ووسط الجمهور.

* وسطرنا بضرورة سفر المدرب العالمي محمد عبدالله مازدا مع الفريق بوصفه عضوا في اللجنة التنفيذية في الكاف.

* ومجرد وجوده يجعل الحكم يتحسس موضع اقدامه ويميل للحيادية ويمنح كل ذي حق حقه ولا يتمادى في ظلم المريخ.

* وهنالك طائرة خاصة ستغادر يوم الجمعة، نتوقع ان يكون مازدا ضمن المتوجهين الى لوممباشي لمنح مزيد من الثقة لبعثة الأحمر في الكونغو.

* بعيداً عن التعصب غادر المريخ مبكراً الى الجزائر واقام معسكراً طويلاً كان ثماره نقطة غالية من فك الأسد الجزائري وفاق سطيف وهي النقطة التي اهدت الشهد للأحمر والدموع لحامل اللقب السابق.

* لماذا لا يستشير أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال الخبير غارزيتو ليمدهم بكلمة السر لفك شفرة السوسطارة؟

* وهو ليس عيباً في قاموس كرة القدم ما دام يصل في النهاية الى الهدف المنشود.

* فهلا نزل مجلس الهلال من كبريائه وهاتف غارزيتو ليمنحهم الف باء تخطي اتحاد العاصمة.

* بكري المدينة (الوجع الخرافي) تفوق على الجميع في كل المطارات بالتسابق بالتقاط الصور التذكارية معه.

* وامتد الأمر حتى في مطار كنشاسا.

* بكري أصبح المرعب والصداع الحقيقي لكل الفرق المنافسة.

* اذا لم يسجل فهو أفضل من يصنع الفرص لزملائه.

* في المباراة القادمة سيكون المدينة تحت مراقبة أكثر من لصيقة وهي فرصة سانحة للاعب ديديه ليبري ليعلن عن نفسه ويعوض الصفوة الأهداف التي أهدرها في لقاء الذهاب.

* هدف واحد يكفي يا ليبري.

* هنالك أكثر من لاعب ستكون مباراة الاحد أكبر تحدي لهم لاثبات جدراتهم وأحقيتهم بالبقاء في كشف الفريق وفي مقدمتهم الكابتن راجي عبدالعاطي ومصعب عمر وعبده جابر وأكراه وعمر بخيت.

* اقترب أوان النزال وازدادت خفقات القلوب وباذن الله منتصرون منتصرون.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.


*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*و الله يا جماعة ما عارف علاقة الهلال بالفول شنو ( الفول فولي )
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الكاردينال : تعالوا الاحتفال بنا فى المطار واستعدوا لنهائى امام الغربان
• الكاردينال : لمن اتهموني بتحويل سيخ الجوهرة لقصرة اقول الفول فولى زرعته وحدى وساكله وحدى






هضربة ما بعدها هضربة والهلال اصبح جزء من املاك كرنه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ
دوري أبطال افريقيا - نصف النهائي
الأحد 4 أكتوبر 2015 - 5:30 pm
لوممباشي - الكنغو


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اشارة حمراء
عبد الباقي الطيب
احذروا الأطراف !

* الجولة الأولى من ذهاب دوري الأربعة في بطولة الأبطال الأفريقية وضحت الصورة بأكثر مما يلزم!

* بملعبه قهر الزعيم مازيمبي الكنغولي 2/1 وبالمعبرة خسر الهلال أمام اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري بذات النتيجة !!

* الأهم أن المباراتين وضحتا الحقيقة التي طالما حاول إعلام التعمية الهلالي تغييبها عن جمهور فريقه والتي مفادها أن المجموعة الثانية هي الأقوى وان الحظ وأمور أخرى قادت فريقهم لهذه المرحلة المتقدمة من البطولة !

* أبت الحقيقة إلا أن تطفو بيضاء ناصعة على السطح وبألسنة من كانوا يجحدونها وبالأخص في منتديات الأزرق الالكترونية والتي قالت بوضوح أن المجموعة الثانية هي الأقوى وان إعلامهم المضلل كان ينفخ في قربة الفريق المقدودة !!

* الهزيمة من الاتحاد بالأرض ووسط الجمهور أوجدت سخطا شديدا في المواقع الزرقاء على إدارة ولاعبي الهلال وإعلامه خاصة لمخادعته لهم بتصوير الفريق بالأقوي والمرشح من قبل الكاف لنيل البطولة !!

* أمام مازمبي حافظ المريخ على شخصية البطل التي اتفق عليها المحللون المحايدون وقدم مباراة كبيرة تشير إلى انه سيكون له كلمة حاسمة بلوممباشي ما لم يكن للتحكيم كلمة أخرى كما هو المعتاد والمتوقع !! .

* الاتحاد الجزائري متواضع في نفسه وقوي جدا بالنسبة للهلال الذي ارتقى لهذه المرحلة بما يشبه الإعجاز وبضربة حظ غريبة اعترف بها عقلاءه ومنتدياته الالكترونية والتي زادت بالقول بأن فريقهم لم يكن يستحق الوصول لهذه المرحلة.

* المريخ قادر على الانتصار على مازمبي بأرضه ووسط جمهوره إذا ما توفر له تحكيم عادل أو اقل سوءا من التحكيم المعتاد في مبارياته الأفريقية وإذا حدث ذلك فلن يصمد أمامه في ذهاب وإياب النهائي المتأهل من الاتحاد الجزائري والهلال.

* عقبة المريخ الوحيدة في لوممباشي هي التحكيم الأفريقي الفاسد والذي تتزايد المخاوف منه خاصة في ظل وجود رئيس مازمبي كاتومبي اغني أغنياء أفريقيا وأشهرهم فسادا في بطولات الكاف !!

* من المؤسف جدا ألا يجد المريخ تحكيم عادل طوال مسيرته الأفريقية في هذه البطولة رغم سودانية رئيس لجنة التحكيم الأفريقية بينما تمتع الهلال بتحكيم أكثر من متعاون في جميع مبارياته داخل وخارج السودان !!

* مباراة الإياب بين الهلال والاتحاد الجزائري بالجزائر يديرها طاقم تحكيم جنوب أفريقي بقيادة فيكتور قوميز والذي سبق له إدارة مباراتين للهلال خارج أرضه في هذه النسخة من البطولة الأولي أمام بيغ بوليتس الملاوي وانتهت بالتعادل 1-1 والثانية أمام مازيمبي بالكونغو وانتهت أيضا بالتعادل !!!!

* الحكم الجابوني ايريك ارنولد الذي يدير لقاء الإياب بين المريخ ومازمبي بلوممباشي مثير للجدل ويقال انه حاسم وصارم ولكنه يستغل مساعديه (الأطراف) في التواطوء والانحياز وهنا مكمن الخطورة وقد سبق للمريخ ان أصيب بواسطة مساعد الحكم المالي مامادا الذي نقض هدف شيبون الصحيح في مرمى اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري بالجزائر ! .

* وفي سياق ذكر الأطراف نخشى من سرحان وتوهان الطرف الأيسر للمريخ مصعب عمر والذي عن طريقه ظهرت خطورة مازمبي وجاء هدفه الوحيد في لقاء الذهاب وعلى دفاع المريخ الحذر في التعامل مع مصيدة التسلل حتى لا نمنح الفرصة لمساعدي الحكم لضرب المريخ بالأطراف !.

* على لاعبي المريخ أن يعوا أنهم يلاعبون التحكيم الأفريقي الفاسد قبل مازمبي متواضع المستوى والذي اعتاد أن يلعب بتواضع في أرضه وتحت ضغط جمهوره المتعصب .

* على لاعبي المريخ عدم الركون لقرارات الحكم الظالمة والاحتجاج عليها وإظهار الاستياء منها بقوة وفي حدود القانون حتى يشكلوا ضغطا عليه ويجبروه على العدل أو مقاربته في أسوأ الأحوال !.

* يجب أن تتوالى ختمات الصفوة للقرآن الكريم والرقى والأدعية الشرعية التي تطرد السحر وشرور الحكام وتحصن البعثة والفريق حتى نهاية المباراة !!

* إذا كان السحر مقدور عليه بالقرآن الكريم والتعاويذ الشرعية فان قهر الظلمة والفسدة من الحكام والإداريين مقدور عليه كذلك بالدعاء والتعاويذ المشروعة والمجربة والمفيدة جدا في هذا الشأن .

* على جماهير المريخ التزام (دعاء الحطمة) الشهير لقهر السحر والظلمة وهذا الدعاء موجود على النت والمواقع الحمراء فهو ناجع جدا ومجرب في مواجهة الظلمة والفاسدين .

* المريخ في الكونغو ولكن جماهيره موجودة في المدرجات من خلال مواصلة ختمات القرآن الكريم والدعاء والتعاويذ الطاردة للسحر وشرور الظلمة .

* اللهم جنب المريخ شرور وسحر وظلم فساد مازمبي وتوابعه بالداخل وعوضه الظلم المرير الذي تعرض له في هذه البطولة بنصر مؤزر على غربان مازمبي وتتويجا بهذه البطولة الغالية.

* اللهم عليك بكل ظالم فاسد يترصد المريخ داخل وخارج السودان اللهم كن في نحورهم واكفنا شرورهم وارنا فيهم يوما عجبا يا مجيب الدعاء !

* بالقرآن الكريم والدعوات مريخنا مصان ومنتصر بإذنه تاعلى .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
التركيز لحظة التسديد ..!!

×خلال جولة الذهاب بين المريخ وخصمه الكونغولي وجد رماة الأحمر عدد كبير من الفرص السانحة للتسجيل أمام مرمى الحارس العجوز كديابا فتمت إضاعتها برعونة شديدة وتسرع في بعض الأحيان وعدم تصرف في أحيان أخرى، وهذه المعضلة ظلت تواجه لاعبي المريخ خلال الموسم الحالي سواء أكان على المستوى المحلى أو الأفريقي وهي نقطة مهمة جداً يجب تلافيها في آخر جولتين أفريقيتين..نقول آخر جولتين بحساب جولة الإياب أمام الغربان وجولة النهائي«إن شاء الله».

×في مباريات الختام لأي منافسة سواء أكانت محلية أو خارجية، لا تتوفر للفرَق فرص كثيرة أمام المرمى، والأمر يعود لعدم نية الخصم في التفريط بجهوده الكبيرة التي أوصلته إلى هذا الدور الختامي و على العكس نجد أن المريخ خلال جولة ذهاب نصف النهائي وجد أربع فرص مضمونة للتسجيل أثناء مجريات شوط اللعب الأول،بالإضافة لأكثر من ثلاثة فرص خلال الشوط الثاني، بجانب ثلاثة فرص تم الاستفادة منها بتسجيل هدفين ونغض الثالث، وهي حصيلة لا بأس بها عندما تلعب على أرضك، لكن عندما تلعب على أرض الخصم فأنت مطالب بالتسجيل من نصف الفرصة ناهيك عن الفرصة الكاملة وهنا تتمثل مهمة الجهاز الفني للمريخ خلال جولة الرد.

×مقدمة المريخ الهجومية أثبتت فعاليتها خلال مشوار الفريق في النسخة الحالية من دوري الأبطال، فالأحمر تميز بتسجيله الأهداف خارج الأرض، ما وضعه وضع الأفضلية على الخصم لأكثر من مرة، والآن يحاول الفريق الكونغولي هزيمة المريخ بسلاحه بعد نجاحه في تسجيل أول هدف بشباك المريخ داخل ملعبه، لكنه في المقابل يخشى من رد الصاع صاعين بتسجيل المريخ لهدف أو أثنين بملعب لوممباشي ما يعنى خسارة بطاقة الترشح لصالح الأحمر وهي النقطة التي يجب على رفاق بكري المدينة استغلالها لبث الرعب في الكونغو جمهوراً ولاعبين.

×المريخ وصل لهذا الدور إثر جهودٍ كبيرة وصراع أكبر مع الظروف التي وضعته أمام خصوم متمرسة بالمنافسة الأفريقية، بالإضافة إلى ظُلمه من قبل الحكّام داخل أرضه وخارجها، لكنه مع ذلك تمسك بأفضليته على الظروف، فمضى المشوار إلى الخواتيم والتي ننتظر أن تكون سعيدة بتكرار الفوز على الخصم الكونغولي ادخل أرضه وبين جماهيره وهذا الطموح مشروع لمن يبحث عن التتويج باللقب.

×لاعبوا المريخ بإمكانهم صناعة أكثر من عشرة فرص أمام مرمى الحارس كديابا خلال جولة الرد، والهجوم في المقابل مطالب بتسجيل فرصتين فقط من تلك الفرص العشرة، نقول ذلك لآن الأحمر عودنا على التميز خارج الأرض بالإضافة إلى تفضيل مدربه للنهج الهجومي عن مبدأ الركون للدفاع وتلك الميزة ستقود المريخ إلى التواجد بجولة الختام «إن شاء الله».

×المريخ سجل أهدافاً بـ«ملعب رادس» أمام الترجي، و«ملعب الثامن من ماي» أمام الوفاق، و«ملعب عمر حمادي أو بولوغين»، امام الإتحاد، برغم نغض الهدف الصحيح، وهذه الملاعب لا تقل عن ملعب لوومباشي في شيء، وإن تواجد الغربان بنصف النهائي في الموسم الماضي فالوفاق كان بطلاً لتلك النسخة وإن كان يتميز بالفعالية الهجومية بحسب جولة التطواني، فالإتحاد الجزائري فشل أمام المريخ وهو الذي يمتلك مقدمة هجومية نارية، وإن كان الملعب يبث الخوف في نفوس اللاعبين فملعب الترجي ليس بأقل من ملعب لوممباشي لذا فالطوفان الأحمر قادم لا محالة.

في القائم

×يخشى الجمهور المريخي من تأثير حامل الصافرة كرد فعل طبيعي لما ظل يوجهه نجوم الفريق من ظلم الحكام أفريقياً.

×المريخ تفوق على الترجي برغم تحيز التحكيم لصالحه وتفوق على مازيمبي ذات نفسه خلال الجولة السابقة برغم نغض الحكم لهدفين لبكري المدينة وبرغم تغاضيه عن التسلل الذي نتج عنه هدف الضيوف.

×من يريد التتويج بالألقاب عليه هزيمة الظروف والعقبات داخل وخارج الميدان وتلك الثقافة تتوفر لدى اللاعبين ومن خلفهم الجهاز الفني الخبير بظروف أفريقيا.

×ملعب مازيمبي الكونغولي متعدد الاستخدامات، إذ يتميز بالمساحة الكبيرة بالنسبة للعرض، فالطول واحد بحسب القانون، لكن العرض متاح فيه ثلاثة أحجام وملعب مازيمبي من النوع الأكبر من حيث العرض.

× من هنا يجب على لاعبي المريخ الضغط على حامل الكرة وتضيق المساحات بصورة جماعية، مع الاستحواذ على الكرة لفترات طويلة حتى لا تضيع اللياقة بالركض للحصول عليها، والركض على مثل هذا الملعب يحتاج لمجهود مضاعف.

×معرفة مدرب المريخ بطبيعة ملعب لوممباشي متعدد الاستخدام والذي يسع «18 ألف متفرج»، نظُنها المحفز الرئيسي لفكرة المعسكر الحالي وذلك لرفع المقدرات البدنية ما يفيد بتدارك تلك المعضلة.

×سرعة هجوم المريخ يمكن استغلالها كأحسن ما يكون على مثل هذا الملعب والمرتدات يمكن أن تخلق متاعب جمة لصاحب الأرض والضيافة.

شبك خارجي

# لو مازيمبي خطير فالمريخ أخطر ..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
زلزال الفيفا!

• لا زالت رياح التغيير العنيفة تعصف بمكامن الفساد ببيت كرة القدم العالمية (الفيفا) ولا زالت الملفات تفتح كل يوم وتحمل في جوفها الكثير من الإثبتات الدامغة في تورط نافذين بالإتحاد الدولي بقضايا فساد تصل إلى حد تلقى الرشاوى، وتبييض الأموال، وغيرها من التهم الخطيرة!
• ولا زالت لجنة الأخلاق بالإتحاد الدولي تصدر القرار تلو القرار وتستدعي أسماء بارزة للتحقيق معها حول تلك القضايا دون إستثناء لأسم أو دولة، مما يعني أن الزلزال لا زال يضرب بعنف!
• تم إيقاف نائب الرئيس السابق التريندادي جاك وارنر من ممارسة أي عمل له علاقة بكرة القدم، مدى الحياة، بعد ان ثبت تورطه في عدة قضايا تتعلق بالفساد وتلقى اموال بطرق غير شرعية وتبييض (غسيل ) اموال!
• حتى ميشيل بلاتيني الذي يقدم نفسه كابرز مرشح لخلافة جوزيف بلاتر الذي تهاوت قلاعه وبات في عراء الإستجواب ..شمله التحقيق وخضع لعدة أسئلة تتعلق بمبلغ مالي أستلمه نظير عمل قام به !
• أعتقد أن المرحلة الحالية هي مرحلة الرؤوس الكبيرة بالفيفا، ورويدا رويدا سيتم التوجه إلى الفروع وبقايا أعضاء الجسم الفاسد، وربما وصل الأمر إلى إتحادات قارية بارزة على رأسها الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم الذي يعتبر من أكبر المساندين لبلاتر في كل فتراته السابقة!
• وإن عصفت رياح التغيير بالكاف فإن هناك الكثير من الأمور التي ستتضح وستنكشف بإتحادات وطنية تمثل السند الأول للكاف والإتحاد الإفريقي وتتبادل المصالح مع تلك الإتحادات!
• وحقيقة نتمنى أن تمتد حملة تنظيف بيت كرة القدم لتشمل كل الإتحادات القارية والوطنية لأن كرة القدم على مستوى العالم، وتحديدا (هنا) في إفريقيا تعيش أزمة حقيقية وتعاني من الفساد الذي أخل بميزان العدالة بين دول الإتحاد، وساهم ذلك في تدني مستوى الكرة الإفريقية عموما!
بنود إتحاد الخرطوم المحيرة!!
• بالنظر إلى البنود التي يخصم لها الإتحاد المحلي بولاية الخرطوم أموالا من دخول مباريات الفرق كما حدث في مباراة المريخ الأخيرة أمام مازيمبي، ستتبدى الدهشة في أبهى صورها ويصل الأمر إلى درجة (الحيرة)!!
• لفت نظري بعض البنود التي لم أجد لها تفسيرا ، بل أجزم أنها بلا تفسير حتى عند قاده الإتحاد المحلي!
• هناك خصم لمصلحة بند (التذكرجية والمراقبين) بمبلغ خمسة الف ونصف مليونا، ولنضع خطا تحت مراقبين التي تضاف لأسم هذا البند، علما بأن إتحاد الخرطوم يطلب من الأندية توفير مراقبين فإن كانت الأندية توفرالمراقبين فلماذا يرسل الإتحاد المحلي مراقبين آخرين!
• هناك بند أسمه بند (التأمين) يتم خصم مبلغ ثلاثة مليون لحسابه، ولا ندري ما المقصود بتأمين هذه ..لأنها تركت هكذا دون توضيح برغم أن المبلغ المستقطع كبيرا، وليس مبلغا صغيرا يمكن تجاوزه!
• ليأتي بعد ذلك العجب العجاب في بند مبهم آخر أسمه (المتابعة) ويخصم له مبلغ خمسة مليون أيضا، فطالما هناك مراقبين لهم بند خاص ..فماذا تعني المتابعة ولمن يصرف هذا البند!
• والمضحك أن هناك بند آخر أسمه (الحوافز)، ولا أدري من يتم تحفيزه بذلك البند الذي يخصم له مبلغ أثنين مليون ، طالما أن التذكرجية والمراقبين والمتابعين لهم حوافزهم المرصودة سلفا في بنود أخرى!
• شرطة العمليات يخصم لها مبلغ سبعة مليون، وكأنما يستعين الإتحاد بقوات من اليوناميد، علما بأن هناك خصومات لجهات أخرى تكمل لدور شرطة العمليات وكان من المفترض (تحفزيها) من هذا البند لتشابه الأختصاص!
• أما الفرية الكبرى فهي خصم ما نسبته 5% لصالح الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم، فالمتوفر لدينا من معلومات تقول أن الكاف لا يطلب هذه النسبة لأنها في بعض المباريات في دول أخرى ستكون عبارة عن مبالغ زهيدة ولا تذكر لذا تم تخصيص مبلغ (750 دولار) وأعتقد أن مجلس المريخ ممثلا في نائب الأمين العام قد جلس لرئيس الإتحاد السوداني ذات مرة للحديث في هذا الخصوص ولم يكن هناك جديد ولم نسمع ما يفيد من الجانبين!!
• حتى نسبة ال5 % التي تخصم لصالح الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني لا نرى لها مبررا منطقيا طالما أن هناك قائمة كبيرة من الخصومات يقوم بإستقطاعها إتحاد الخرطوم نظير تنظيم المباريات والتي تحوي تلك البنود (الغريبة)!!
• توضيح هذه الإستقطاعات لا يعني سلامة موقف إتحاد الخرطوم، إنما تدعو للمزيد من الحديث عن تلك البنود الغريبة ..وكيفية التعامل معها لا التسليم بها دون تبريرات منطقية، وأعتقد أنها ظالمة وتؤخذ من الأندية بدون وجه حق!
في نقاط
• بالأمس تحدثت مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي عن ضرورة إستخدام جهاز قياس الأوكسجين وتفرغت كل المواقع للحديث عن ضرورة إرسال هذا الجهاز لبعثة المريخ بالكنغو!
• نثمن أهتمام المريخاب في مختلف المجالات بكل التفاصيل التي تقود إلى وضع المريخ في موقع الأمان!
• ولكن الحديث بذلك الخوف يمكن أن يتسبب في رعب يحتل دواخل اللاعبين ويجعلهم في حالة توجس تفقدهم التركيز!
• بعثة المريخ وضعت ترتيبات جيدة نحسبها (طبيعية) ولا يمكن ان تمثل هاجسا للاعبين!
• المريخ في أمان خارج الملعب ..ولكن كل الخوف من مما يأتيه من حكام اللقاء فهذا هو الخطر الداهم الذي يجب أن يجد منا كل إهتمامٍ
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على اخبار الخميس .... مع التمنيات للزعيم بالترقى للنهائى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
الحريف أوكرا البديل الناجح


عندما تعاقد المريخ مع النجم الغاني اوغستين اوكرا لاعب وسط نادي بيشام الغاني خلال فترة التسجيلات الشتوية الماضية أثار ردود أفعال واسعة في ظل الأخبار التي تحدثت عن إصابة مزمنة تعرض لها اللاعب في مشواره الاحترافي القصير في الدوري السويدي.

وانطلقت الاشاعات بأن المريخ تعاقد مع ماسورة كبيرة وهناك من أصدر أحكاماً متعجلة على اللاعب وعبّروا عن استيائهم للخطوة التي قام بها مجلس الإدارة بالتعاقد مع لاعب مصاب اصابة مزمنة.

وعقب وصول اللاعب للخرطوم خضع للكشف الطبي الذي أثبتت الفحوصات حاجته لمدة ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل ليتعافى من الإصابة وسعى مجلس المريخ من أجل التأكد من صحة الفحوصات التي أُجريت له بالخرطوم وتم تسفيره للامارات لتأتي الفحوصات مُطابقة لتلك التي أُجريت له بالخرطوم.

وبعدها قرر المجلس التعاقد على أن يتم تخزينه في أهلي الخرطوم ويعيده مجدداً غير ان المريخ فشل فى التعاقد مع اللاعب الجزائري هشام العقبي مما جعلهم يتخلون عن الفكرة الأولى بإعارة اوكراه لأهلي الخرطوم ليتم التعاقد معه رسمي.

في معسكر الدوحة خطف الغاني الأنظار وظهر بقدرات عالية في كل التدريبات والمباريات التي نفّذها الفريق هناك تحت قيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو مما جعل الجميع يتوقع له مستقبلاً كبيراً مع المريخ.

التحدي الأصعب لاوغستين اوكراه مع المريخ كان في اول مباراة ضد الهلال وفيها قدم مستوىً مميزاً وقدم مهارات عالية في المراوغة والتخلص بالاضافة إلى صناعة اللعب.

ونجح اوكرا مع المريخ فى مسابقة دوري الابطال واحرز الاهداف الصعبة.

الكثيرون اجمعوا على ان المدرب الفرنسي العنيد غارزيتو يتعامل مع واكرا بسياسية (like and dis like) رغم ان غارزيتو عمل على تجهيز اوكرا فى أول أيامه لقناعة الفرنسي بالموهبة الخارقة لهذا اللاعب التي تجعله من نوعية النجوم الذين يصنعون الفارق.

ان سايد

قناعتي الشخصية بأن اوكراه يمتلك موهبة كروية فذة لا تتوافر في أي محترف أجنبي من بين جميع الذين احترفوا في الدوري السوداني.

مباراة الاحد القادم فى لوبمباشي تحتم على غارزيتو الدفع به كبديل ناجح يصنع الفرق.

أود ان أهمس فى غارزيتو بأن اللاعب ما زال صغيراً في السن ويملك موهبة عالية أهّلته لنيل جائزة أفضل لاعب في الدوري الغاني في عام 2014 وقادته للاحتراف في الدوري السويدي.

باقة ورد للمدرب التونسى أحمد العابد الذي اهل هذا اللاعب الفلتة بعد الاصابة ومن بعده للدكتور جار النبي رجل الحوبة والذي تابع تأهيل بكري المدينة وعاد معه فى نفس الطائرة.

قلبى يحدثني بأااان اوكرا سيكون هو الحصان الاسود لمباراة التأهل للفوز بلقب الاميرة السمراء.

الاخبار الواردة من الكنغو تؤكد بأن البعثة بخير والجهاز الفني بقيادة الخبير غارزيتو يولي مباراة الاحد اهتماماً كبيراً ولسان حاله يقول:

يامازيمبي ارجى الراجيييييييك غارزيتو ما سائل فيك.

وأكد انه شرب مازيمبي شراب وعارف كل صغيرة وكبيرة ومسأالة التأهل مسألة وقت بس.

ونحن نقول لغارزيتو تم جميلك وأدفع بالقصير المكير.

ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يهزم النسور الخرطوم في الدوري السوداني الممتاز


وصل الاهلي شندي للنقطة " 50" التي تؤهله رسميا للمشاركة في البطولة الافريقية العام المقبل، وذلك بعد تغلبه على ضيفه النسور الخرطوم بنتيجة 4-2 في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين الاربعاء باستاد شندي في الجولة 28 من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

بهذه النتيجة حافظ الاهلي شندي على ترتيبه الثاني في المسابقة برصيد 50  نقطة من 25 مباراة بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن الهلال المتصدر، فيما بقي النسور في نقاطه 26  من 25 مباراة .       

وفي مباراة اخرى جرت احداثها باستاد الخرطوم عمق الخرطوم الوطني من جراح هلال كادقلي وأزم موقفه في المسابقة عندما اسقطه بأربعة اهداف مقابل هدف.

احرز اهداف الخرطوم الوطني معاذ القوز هدفين وهدف لامين ابراهيم من ضربة جزاء لدومنيك ابوى فيما سجل هدف هلال الاسود مصعب كبير من ضربة جزاء.

بالنتيجة نجح الخرطوم الوطني في استعادة الترتيب الثالث وضمن هو الاخر التمثيل الخارجي بعد ان رفع رصيده الي 48 نقطة من 26 مباراة بفارق نقطتين عن المريخ صاحب الترتيب الرابع، إلا ان المريخ يتأخر عن الخرطوم والأهلي شندي بأربعة مباريات، بينما تأزم موقف هلال كادقلي كثيرا  برصيد 23 نقطة وبات اقرب الفرق المرشحة للهبوط المباشر من الدرجة الممتازة وتبقي له مباراة واحدة امام هلال الابيض.

واقترب اهلي الخرطوم من المناطق الدافئة بالفوز الصعب الذي حققه على ضيفه الرابطة كوستي في المباراة التي اقيمت بينهما باستاد الهلال بامدرمان ، وسجل هدف المباراة الوحيد عمر سليمان من ضربة جزاء .

النتيجة رفعت رصيد الاهلي الي 25 نقطة  من 26 مباراة وتبقى له مباراتين امام  الهلال الخرطوم ومريخ كوستي ، فيما  ظل الرابطة كوستي في نقاطه الـ 23 وتبقى له مباراتين ايضا امام مريخ الفاشر وهلال الفاشر.

وحقق الامل عطبرة فوزا مهما على ضيفه هلال الابيض بهدف دون رد في المباراة التي اقيمت باستاد عطبرة معقل الامل ، بالنتيجة رفع الامل رصيده الي 22 نقطة وظل هلال الابيض في نقاطه 37.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد العاصمة يحذر لاعبيه من البطاقات

حذر الجهاز الفني لاتحاد العاصمة الجزائري لاعبيه من تلقي البطاقات الملونة عندما يستضيفون الهلال السوداني مساء السبت في اياب نصف نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا خاصة رباعي الفريق بلخماسية وعودية ومفتاح ومحترف الفريق المدغشقري اندريه الذين يملكون بطاقات من المباراة الماضية وفي حال نيلهم انذارات اخري سيغيبون عن نهائي البطولة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻜﻨﻐﻮ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* في وجه الرياح
 إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
اضحك مع الكاردينال!!

* في الوقت الذي توقعت فيه جماهير الهلال خروج رأي رسمي من مجلسها يتحدث عن الأسباب الحقيقية وراء خسارة فريقها لمباراة ذهاب نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا أمام اتحاد العاصمة.. خرج رئيس الهلال بتصريحات مضحكة للغاية.. أكد بها أنه لا يزال بعيداً جداً عن فن التصريحات وامتصاص الأزمات والهزائم.. وأنه يعاني من وجود مستشارين إعلاميين يوضحون له كيف ومتى يصرح..!!
* وفي الوقت الذي كانت تنتظر فيه الجماهير الزرقاء.. حديثاً واقعياً من رئيسها يتحدث فيه بواقعية بعيداً عن إيجاد المبررات.. أطلق الكاردينال تصريحات غريبة للغاية.. زادت من حدة الألم الذي عاشته جماهير ناديها التي خرجت من مباراة اتحاد العاصمة وهي على قناعة بأن فريقها خسر من فريق قوي يصنف هو الأفضل من بين فرق نصف النهائي من حيث الأرقام.. بل يمثل الكرة الجزائرية الأفضل في القارة السمراء..!!
* ناقض رئيس الهلال نفسه.. وبدا عليه التوتر وبوظان الأعصاب.. وهو يتحدث للإذاعة الرياضية.. بطريقة افتقدت تماماً لدبلوماسية المنصب الذي يجلس عليه.. ولو تريث الكاردينال قليلاً.. وتحدث بواقعية وعقلانية.. معدداً أسباب الهزيمة.. لنال احترام كل من حرص على متابعة حديثه للإذاعة الرياضية.. أو كل من قرأ تصريحاته في وسائط الإعلام المختلفة..!!
* ضحك الجميع على الطريقة التي تحدث بها رئيس الهلال الذي غيبته الهزيمة المريرة عن واقع الأحداث.. وبدا وكأنه يصارع الواقع من أجل تخدير جماهير الهلال التي عرفت حقيقة فريقها وأنه وصل لهذه المرحلة المتقدمة بـ(البركة والحظ).. ولو اعترف الكاردينال بحقيقة الأشياء لنال احترام القاعدة الزرقاء.. ولكنه أطلق العنان للتصريحات والأمنيات غير المبنية على واقع الهزيمة التي تعرض لها فريقه في عقر داره..!!
* أكثر ما أضحكني وأضحك كل من تابع حديثه عبر الإذاعة الرياضية.. وصفه لفريق اتحاد العاصمة بالضعيف والمتهالك.. وعندها لم أعرف شخصياً هل أبكي أم أضحك على هذه التصريحات الموغلة في السذاجة والبعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع.. ففريق اتحاد العاصمة من حيث الأرقام فقط يتفوق على الهلال في كل شيء.. ومن ناحية تصدره لمجموعته أكد قوته.. فالاتحاد جمع 15 نقطة.. بينما جمع الهلال تسع نقاط..!!
* كيف لفريق ضعيف متهالك أن يحقق الفوز خارج أرضه وفي هذه المرحلة المتقدمة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. بل كيف حقق الاتحاد الفوز أصلاً إذا كان بمثلما قاله الكاردينال الذي لم يحترم فريقه ناهيك عن احترام خصمه.. ولو تحلى رئيس الهلال بقليل من الواقعية لمنح اتحاد العاصمة حقه ومستحقه كاملاً في الفوز الذي حققه.. ولكنه للأسف أكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أنه لا يعرف فن التصريحات..!!
* الهلال الحالي أضعف الفرق التي وصلت نصف النهائي.. ونتائجه تؤكد ذلك.. وخسارته من قبل أمام المغرب التطواني تدل على هذا الضعف.. وتأهله بصعوبة لنصف النهائي برهان ساطع على أنه لم يكن يستحق الوصول لهذه المرحلة.. فكيف يصف رئيس الهلال خصمه الذي فاز عليه بالضعيف المتهالك.. وينسى فريقه الأكثر ضعفاً وهلاكاً.. أم أنه سار خلف مستشاريته الإعلامية التي زينت له أن الهلال أفضل فرق القارة السمراء وأنه على بعد خطوات من التتويج بدوري أبطال أفريقيا..!!؟
* إذا كان اتحاد العاصمة ضعيفاً ومتهالكاً وهو الذي حقق الفوز على الهلال.. فذاك دليل واضح على أن الهلال أكثر ضعفاً.. فاتحاد العاصمة لم يخسر على ملعبه في المجموعات.. وتصدر مجموعته برصيد كبير من النقاط.. ويقيني أن الكاردينال أراد من هذا الحديث الغريب تأكيد قوة فريقه.. ولكنه فضح فريقه بشكل مباشر من غير أن يدري.. لأن الضعيف المتهالك عندما يحقق الفوز على فريق.. فذاك يعني أن الفريق الخاسر يكون أكثر ضعفاً وهلاكاً.. ولكن هل يعي الكاردينال ذلك.. أم أن الاندفاع للظهور الإعلامي هو السبب في إصابته بالعمى عن هذه الحقيقة التي يعرفها القاصي والداني..!؟
* من حق رئيس الهلال أن يؤكد فوز فريقه في مباراة الإياب وصعوده لنهائي البطولة.. ولكن هذا الحق له متطلبات وضروريات وشروط.. فهل يمتلك الهلال منها شيئاً حتى يحقق المعجزة ويقلب الطاولة على اتحاد العاصمة.. أم أنها تصريحات والسلام القصد منها اللعب على عقول البسطاء من جماهير الهلال التي هي الأخرى من فرط بساطتها ضحكت من تصريحات رئيسها..!؟
* هزم رئيس الهلال فريقه بسبب تصريحاته ومخاطبته للكاف بضرورة إجراء كشف منشطات على كامل لاعبي فريق اتحاد العاصمة.. فمثل ذلك استفزازاً عملياً للاعبي الفريق الجزائري وإدارتهم.. فردت عليه بتحقيق الفوز داخل الملعب.. وهاهو الآن يصف الفريق الذي فاز عليه بالضعيف المتهالك.. وغير القادر على تحقيق الفوز مرة أخرى بالجزائر والصعود لنهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. وهو الفريق الذي حقق الفوز عليه بأرضه ووسط جماهيره عن جدارة وليس ضعفا أو تهالكا كما أشار رئيس الهلال..!!
* لو صمت الكاردينال لكان خيراً له.. ولما أضحك الناس عليه بسبب تصريحاته.. لأن مثل هذه الهزائم تحتاج إلى تعاملات خاصة.. ليس من بينها مغالطة الواقع وإطلاق الأحلام دون سند.. وهذا ما فعله رئيس الهلال الذي زاد من مصيبة فريقه بهزيمته من اتحاد العاصمة.. بتصريحاته غير الموفقة أبداً.. ولو كنت مكانه لتحدثت بهدوء وبرود.. ولأكدت أن كرة القدم أعطت اتحاد العاصمة الفوز.. ولقلت إن الخسارة أضعفت حظوظ الهلال في التأهل للنهائي.. ولقلت إن فريقي سيقاتل.. ولكن أين الكاردينال من هذا الفهم..!!؟
* تصريحات رئيس الهلال أشبه ببيع الوهم ومزيد من حقن (البنج) في جسد جماهير الهلال التي باتت تشهد هذا المسلسل في كل لحظة يصل فيها فريقها لنصف النهائي.. والمؤسف أنها تصدق إعلامها وتصريحات قادتها.. رغم قناعتها بصعوبة مهمة فريقها.. مما يؤكد الأزمة الحقيقية التي يعاني منها مجتمع الهلال الذي ابتعد عنه العقلاء الذين يزنون الأمور بميزان الواقع ولا يخدرون الجماهير..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* باص وخانة
أحمد دندش
يا ناس اعتماد.. موقفكم بقى زي موقف المواطن في مواقف المواصلات!

*أمبارح حاولنا نخفف شوية على ناس اعتماد وكتبنا ليهم عن مكالمتنا مع بلايلي.
*الظريف في الموضوع ناس اعتماد خلو مضمون المكالمة ومسكوا في اللغة.
*البقول ليك دي ما لغة الجزائريين… والبقول ليك تؤبرني دي حقت المغاربة والسوريين.
*غايتو ناس غريبة خلاص.!!
*يعني العيب علينا نحنا الترجمنا ليكم مكالمتنا مع بلايلي.
*والله نحنا ذاتو نستاهل.
*وبعدين إنتو كلام الجزائريين لو كتبناهو ليكم بتفهموهو..؟
*ياخي إنتو في ميدانكم ما فهمتو حاجة عايزين تفهموا هنا شنو.!؟
*حكمتو بالغة..
*يا ناس..
*الجماعة الأيام دي سمهم فاير ودستورهم مشعلل في السماء..
*الاتحاد العملوا ماااااااهين..
*أخوان بلايلي ساطوا الدنيا سواطة..
*ود كلو كوم… وأندرزينهو البرازيلي دا كوم تاني..
*بالله شفتو البرازيلي دا شات البلنتي كيف.؟
*والله يا أندرزينهو أنا لو كنت من الجماعة ديل كان شطبتك في ليلك.
*وأقول ليك حاجة..
*علي الطلاق كان رجعتك البرازيل بي ركشة..
*معقولة بس.!
*ياخي جماهير قاعدة من الصباح في السخانة… وفجأة الجو يقلب وتلقى روحها قاعد في مطرة… وإنت تجي وبمنتهى البرود تودر البلنتي.!
*إنت ما عندك إحساس..؟ مافي ضمير.. مافي شعور..؟
*غايتو بس ربنا يسامحك.
*يا أندريا.
*أنا لو محلك بعد البلنتي دا ببطل الكورة كلو كلو وبمشي (أجاور)..
*إنت زول بارد ياخي.
*يا جماعة..
*أمس (البرنسات) وصلوا الكنغو..
*بالله من وصلو… الكنغو كلها تتكلم..
*البلد فارت.. والعقول حارت..
*الزعيم كبس والكلام انتهى..
*السير غارزيتو أمس قال كلام واااااضح..
*قال المريخ هو المتأهل حاليا للنهائي..
*وأنا كلمتكم..
*غرزتة دا لما يقوم على التصريحات خطييييير..
*غرزتة يريد التأهل من لبومباشي..
*ويا سير… كلو ماشي.
*بس إنتو قولو يا رب.
باص بيني:
*يا أندريا… البلنتي دا لعبتو من راسك ولا من كراسك..
باص طويل:
*قلوبنا مع ناس اعتماد بعد معركة تشتيت الرماد.
باص قون:
*الكاردينال قال عايز يتأهل من الجزائر… ويا كردنة سمك فاااااااير.
خانة:
*موقف ناس اعتماد في البطولة بقى زي موقف المواطن في مواقف المواصلات… لاهو قادر يركب… ولاهو قادر يقيف… وقولوا يا لطيف.!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هزيمة الهلال وسط جماهيره قللت كثيراً من حظوظه في التأهل لنهائي البطولة... فوز المريخ على مازيمبي منحه بصيص أمل ودفعة قوية لبلوغ النهائي

عبده قابل

المباراتان اللتان لعبهما فريقا الهلال والمريخ في المربع الذهبي أكدت وإلى حد كبير بأن مهمة الفريقين صارت في غاية الصعوبة للتأهل للمربع الذهبي.. خاصة بالنسبة للهلال بعد خسارته من اتحاد العاصمة ليكون أمل الهلال ضعيفاً في تخطي الاتحاد الجزائري بمجموع المباراتين والتأهل على حسابه لنهائي البطولة.بالنسبة للمريخ فرغم صعوبة وضعه في مباراته مع مازيمبي فإن المريخ لديه بصيص أمل للتأهل لنهائي البطولة.

الهلال في مباراته مع اتحاد العاصمة كان بقليل من التركيز أن يكون وضعه عكس الوضع الذي عاشه بعد المباراة، لأن الهلال لو استفاد من الفرص العديدة والسهلة التي تهيأت له كان وضع الهلال في مباراة الرد سيكون أحسن بكثير من الوضع الذي حدث بعد الخسارة في المباراة الأولى.

فريق اتحاد العاصمة أثبت وأكد أنه فريق قوي ومتماسك عكس ما قاله رئيس نادي الهلال عنه، واصفاً إياه بالفريق الضعيف الذي تسهل هزيمته ويبدو أن السيد الكاردينال لم يطلع على مشوار اتحاد العاصمة في المباريات التي لعبها في مجموعته ونؤكد لو أنه أطلع عليها لما أدلى بالتصريح الذي قلل من خلاله بمكانة اتحاد العاصمة ووصفه بالفريق المتهالك.نقولها وبكل أمانة وبدون تحيز أن مهمة الهلال في مباراة الرد أمام اتحاد العاصمة هي مهمة في غاية الصعوبة عكس ما صرح به رئيس الهلال الذي كان يجب أن يكون واقعياً بالاعتراف بصوبة المباراة وخطورتها، لأن ما صرح به لو استجاب له لاعبي الهلال فإن هناك كارثة قد تحدث بالهلال في مباراة الرد لا قدر اللـه.نقول لرئيس نادي الهلال: إن فريق اتحاد العاصمة فريق ليس متهالكاً، بل هو فريق منظم وفريق يملك ذخيرة طيبة من اللاعبين أصحاب مهارات عالية وهذا ما كان يجب أن يعترف به الكاردينال حتى يكون الدافع للاعبي الهلال كبيراً وتقديرهم للمسؤولية مضاعفاً.

وماذا عن المريخ؟

المريخ مباراته مع مازيمبي التي سيلعبها بمعقل مازيمبي مدينة لوممباشي رغم الفوز الذي حققه المريخ عليه في المباراة الأولى إلا أن وضع المريخ مخيف في مباراة الرد لأن الفوز الذي حققه في المباراة الأولى بنتيجة 2/1 هو أسوأ فوز يحققه فريق بأرضه لأن الخسارة في مباراة الرد بنتيجة 1/صفر ستطيح بالفريق الذي سبق له الفوز 2/1 وهو فريق المريخ.

فريق مازيمبي الذي شهدناه يلعب أمام المريخ بإستاده هو فريق في غاية الشراسة خاصة عندما يلعب على أرضه ووسط جماهيره وهذا ما سيجعل المريخ يعاني كثيراً في مباراته معه يوم الأحد القادم.

فريق مازيمبي لا يتورع في استعمال كل الأساليب التي من خلالها يحقق الفوز وهذا أمر عرف به مازيمبي في كل المباريات التي سبق أن لعبها بأرضه ووسط جماهيره التي ظلت دائماً تسانده بقوة تصل لدرجة الإرهاب للفريق الذي يلعب ضده.

أيضاً هناك عامل آخر هو عامل التحكيم إذ اشتهر مازيمبي باستمالة الحكام والتحيز له بشكل غريب وعجيب. لذلك كون أن يفوز المريخ عليه أو حتى التعادل معه ليتأهل للمربع الذهبي هو شئ غير وارد لأن مازيمبي يستطيع أن يزيح المريخ عن طريقه بالأساليب التي ظل يعتمد عليها دائماً.

المريخ في حالة أن يجد تحكيماً عادلاً ومنصفاً قد يخرج متعادلاً والتعادل إذا حدث يعتبر مكسباً للمريخ لأنه يؤهله لنهائي البطولة.. ولكن هل سيحدث ذلك ومازيمبي أغلق كل الأبواب وسد كل الطرق التي من خلالها يستطيع المريخ الفوز عليه أو حتى التعادل معه وهي طرق وأساليب لا تحتاج إلى شرح أو ترديد لأنها معروفة للجميع.

ما هي نسبة تأهل الهلال والمريخ للنهائي:

الهلال الذي سبق له خسارته الأولى مع اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري بإستاده ووسط جماهيره بنتيجة ½ نسبته ضعيفة جداً في التأهل لنهائي البطولة.. نسبة الهلال للوصول للنهائي تصلب إلى 5% المريخ فوزه على مازيمبي بإستاده موقفه يتطلب أن يتعادل مع مازيمبي ليصل للنهائي، أما الخسارة إذ حدثت بنتيجة 1/صفر فإن المريخ سيحلق بعيداً عن سماء النهائي.نسبة المريخ للتأهل للنهائي تصل إلى 45%.. واللـه أعلم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيناريو معسكر الجزائر بعيداً عن لوممباشي... احذروا مازيمبي في ملعبه مع حكم الجابون

    تقرير - حسن موسى إسماعيل

    أمام المريخ فرصة تاريخية لنيل البطولة التي قاربت من معانقة القلعة الحمراء، وبما يملكه المريخ من لاعبين مهرة وجهاز فني مقتدر وإدارة حصيفة، قادر على العودة بالتأهل من لوممباشي، كما تأهل أمام كاب اسكورب والترجي التونسي من خارج الديار الحمراء.. ومن خلال المباريات التي تأهل بها من خارج أرضه كان له نصيب في إحراز هدف كفل له التأهل للأدوار التالية وليس بغريب أن يعود من لوممباشي ببطاقة العبور.


معسكر الجزائر فائدة كبيرة


    الخطوة التي أقدم عليها مجلس إدارة المريخ في إقامة معسكر بالجزائر لمباريات دور المجموعات من أرض المليون شهيد كانت نتائجها مشرفة، فمن ثلاث مباريات عاد بـ4 نقاط كفلت له احتلال المركز الثاني في مجموعته ولولا الحكم الظالم لتصدر مجموعته.
    فالمعسكر صقل اللاعبين وجعلهم منضبطين ما مكن المدرب من رسم خطته جيداً لينال المطلوب.

سيناريو المعسكر يتكرر


    اختيار المدرب للسفر للكنغو مبكراً يصب في مصلحة التأهل من لوممباشي، حيث يعمل المدرب على معالجة أخطاء المباراة السابقة والتي كانت اللياقة هي السبب بخروج نتيجة لم ترض التطلعات، فالعيد وذهاب اللاعبين لأسرهم وعدم انضباط المعسكر تسببوا في المستوى الذي ظهر به المريخ في شوط مباراة مازيمبي الثاني بأمدرمان ولو كان المعسكر مغلقاً طيلة الفترة لما خرج مازيمبي بهذه النتيجة. وبنفس منوال معسكر الجزائر هاهو غارزيتو يرسم لتخطي مازيمبي والعودة ببطاقة النهائي، فتأهيل المصابين سيتم خلال المعسكر القصير، فوجود شيبوب في مباراة مازيمبي مهم ويساعد كثيراً في عبور المباراة لبر الأمان للمميزات التي يمتلكها الواعد شيبوب عندما يلعب بجانب سالمون جابسون في خانة الارتكاز، فهما يجيدان الضربات الرأسية وانتزاع الكرات المشتركة.

بعيداً عن أعين لوممباشي


    خير ما فعلت الإدارة بإقامة معسكر قصير بعيداً عن معقل مازيمبي وموقع المباراة حتى يعمل الجهاز الفني في صمت بعيداً عن الإعلام الكنغولي وجمهور مازيمبي، حيث أنه شرس ويمكن أن يستخدم كل الأساليب الإرهابية لأنهم يعرفون أن المريخ فريق قوى ولا يمكن التأهل عبره بسهولة، لذلك يمكن أن تستخدم إدارة مازيمبي أي أساليب غير كريمة، وخير مثال ما فعلوه مع إدارة التطواني المغربي من إرهاب وحبس وغيره، فإدارة النادي لها عدة سوابق لإرهاب الأندية التي تتبارى معها واستمالة الحكام، وليس ببعيد السابقة التي حرمت مازيمبي عن المشاركة الأفريقية من قبل، فحتى ينال مازيمبي البطولة يمكن أن يستخدم كل الطرق الملتوية للتخلص من المريخ.

الإدارة عليها فتح عينيها ( قدر الريال أبو عشرة)


    عندما كان الريال أبو عشرة سيِّد الموقف حينها كان يضرب به المثل حتى تركِّز في كل الاتجاهات حتى لا تؤخذ على حين غرة، فإدارة مازيمبي التي افتعلت قصة وفبركة شراء حكام مباراة مازيمبي والتطواني المغربي لا تغلبها الحيلة في أن تسلك طرقاً أخرى توقع بها المريخ في مشكلة قد تشغل الإدارة واللاعبين والجهاز الفني عن الهدف الذي سافر من أجله المريخ مبكراً لحسم المباراة، لذلك عليها أن تعمل بكل ما تملك ولا تدع فرصة ثغرة تتسلل منها إدارة مازيمبي.

مازيمبي داخل ملعبه


    عندما فاز مازيمبي في العام 2009 ببطولة الأندية الأبطال خسر من الهلال في داخل أرضه بهدفين نظيفين وهدف واحد كان سيغلب الطاولة عليه في أرضه بعد أن تغلب على الهلال بأم درمان بخماسية مقابل هدفين ولعب المباراة النهائية أمام هارتلاند النيجيري وكانت في ملعب مازيمبي وفاز بهدف وقدم أسوأ مباراة ظلم فيها هارتلاند وكان الأقرب للإطاحة بمازيمبي، كذلك تعادل مع الهلال في أول مباراة أمام الهلال هذا العام في ملعبه وكان سيئاً وكان الهلال الأقرب للفوز لو استغل الهلال الفرص الضائعة وتعامل معها جيداً، كما فاز على سموحة الفريق الضعيف في البطولة بهدف داخل أرضه، وهذا دليل على أن مازيمبي داخل أرضه يلعب متوتراً ولا يؤدي بمستوى جيد وهذه نقطة ضعف عندما يواجه المريخ الذي يملك هدافين على مستوى عال من الكفاءة. ومن بينهم هداف البطولة بكري المدينة، ولاعبو المريخ حتى لو تقدم عليهم الخصم دأبهم دائماً يعودون لأجواء المباراة، وخير دليل على ذلك عودة الفريق عندما تقدم عليه الاتحاد الجزائري بهدف بلايلي ليعدِّل شيبوب النتيجة لولا تدخل رجل الراية، كما عاد أمام وفاق سطيف بهدف رأسي من سالمون جابسون، وكذلك عاد بعد أن تأخر أمام العلمة بهدفين ليعود بثلاثية، لذلك ليس من الصعب أن يحرز المريخ هدفاً في مرمى كديابا ليلخبط حسابات مازيمبي.
    التحكيم الأفريقي بعبع.. كيف الخلاص؟ عندما ألغى رجل الراية هدف شيبوب في مباراة الاتحاد الجزائري رجع الجميع إلى ما قاله من قبل رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي عيسى حياتو عن فساد التحكيم في القارة الأفريقية وهو ما يؤخر منتخبات القارة الأفريقية في تحقيق نتائج مشرفة في كأس العالم، مع العلم أن عدداً كبيراً من لاعبي القارة يقودون أندية كبيرة في أروبا، وفي آخر مباراة للمريخ أمام مازيمبي تفاجأ الجميع عندما ألغى الحكم هدف بكري المدينة من الضربة الرأسية وحتى الآن لم يعرف الكثيرون سبب إلغاء الهدف، وقال بكري المدينة عن الهدف إنه لم يرتكب مخالفة ولم يقم بملامسة أي لاعب، والشبهات تحوم حول الحكم الجابوني الذي يدير مباريات مازيمبي في لوممباشي، وفي الأخبار أن نفس الحكم الكاميروني نقض الموسم الماضي هدفاً لوفاق سطيف في مباراته أمام مازيمبي وهاهو نفس الحكم يعيد الكرة مرة أخرى أمام المريخ في مباراة مازيمبي بأمدرمان ما يجعل هناك عدة تساؤلات لماذا نفس الحكم؟ مع العلم أن مباراة المريخ سيديرها حكم من الجابون التي تتاخم الكنغو، كما أن كاتومبي الرجل الثري –رئيس مازيمبي - يبحث عن انجاز آخر يضاف لسجل مازيمبي وسجله، وقد يدفع دم قلبه من أجل الإطاحة بالمريخ.. ومع الاحتجاجات الذي رفعها المريخ للجنة التحكيم بالاتحاد الأفريقي التي يترأسها سكرتير اتحادنا العام مجدي شمس الدين، فهل يكون حكم الجابون نزيهاً ليخطف المريخ بطاقة التأهل؟ أم يكون للحكم الجابوني رأي آخر. وهذا ما يتحسب له اللاعبون جيداً، وعلى اللاعبين أن لا يهدروا الفرص أمام مرمى مازيمبي، وأن يحذر الدفاع عن أي احتكاك مع لاعبي مازيمبي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خيارات وافرة للفرنسي غارزيتو.. المريخ يواصل تدريباته بكينشاسا ويغادر إلى لوممباشي فجر غد

الخرطوم – حافظ محمد احمد

واصل فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ تدريباته بالعاصمة الكنغولية كينشاسا استعدادا لمباراته أمام مازيمبي الكنغولي الأحد المقبل لحساب جولة إياب عصبة أبطال أفريقيا وسيؤدي الأحمر تدريبه الثالث بكينشاسا اليوم قبل أن تغادر البعثة إلى لوممباشي معقل الغربان غدا ويؤدي الفريق تدريبه الأساسي على ملعب المباراة، وسعى غارزيتو لإقامة المعسكر بالكنغو ليدخل لاعبوه أجواء المباراة مبينا أن المعسكر سيفيد الأحمر كثيرا قبل الدخول للمواجهة الشرسة، ولم يبد الفرنسي قلقا على الفرقة الحمراء وبدا واثقا من قدرته على العودة ببطاقة الترشح مبينا أنه يملك حظوظا وافرة في التأهل معربا عن أمله في أن يقدم فريقه مباراة متميزة.
خيارات وافرة وروح معنوية عالية
استعاد المريخ جهود نجمه أحمد عبد الله ضفر الذي غاب عن الجولة الأولى بداعي الإصابة قبل أن يلتحق بالتدريبات ويدخل حسابات الفرنسي ويعد النجم الدولي واحدا من ركائز اساسية كان يعتمد عليها الفرنسي، ولا ينتظر أن يشارك اللاعب في المباراة من البداية غير أنه سيكون بديلا بحسب مجريات المباراة.
وتسود معسكر المريخ أجواء رائعة وروح معنوية عالية ينتظر أن تظهر في المباراة عصر الأحد المقبل، وتبدو خيارات غارزيتو وافرة بعد دخول ضفر للقائمة وجهوزية الغاني ستيفن أوكراه، ولا ينتظر أن يحدث غارزيتو الكثير من التغييرات على تشكيلته التي دفع بها في مباراة الذهاب، وينتظر أن يعتمد على جمال سالم، أمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف، مصعب عمر، رمضان عجب، أيمن سعيد، سالمون جابسون، راجي وكوفي فيما سيقود المقدمة الهجومية ديديه ليبري وبكري المدينة.
وفد إداري رفيع يلحق ببعثة المريخ
بطائرة خاصة سيغادر وفد إداري رفيع المستوى إلى كينشاسا للحاق ببعثة المريخ المتواجدة بكينشاسا، وسيغادر مع البعثة بقية اللاعبين الذين لم يرافقوا البعثة، وربما يقود البعثة السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي الذي سبق أن قاد بعثة الفريق إلى تونس في مباراة الترجي.
جابسون واثق من تأهل الأحمر
أظهر سالمون جابسون تفاؤلا كبيرا بتأهل المريخ للنهائي مبينا أنهم يملكون كافة أدوات التفوق والنجاعة لافتا لصعوبة المباراة وقوة المنافس مشيرا إلى أن المريخ أيضا قوي كفاية وقادر على تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية تدفع به إلى النهائي ورفض سالمون مجرد التفكير في الفريق الذي سيواجهه الأحمر في النهائي حال تمكن من العودة ببطاقة الترشح من لوممباشي مبينا أن تفكيرهم ينصب حول جولة الذهاب ومن ثمن بعدها سيفكرون في الفريق الذي سيواجهم بعد ذلك مؤمنا على أن لاعبي الفريق سيبذلون مجهودا كبيراً خلال دقائق المباراة التسعين وتمنى أن يتمكن الحكم الذي سيدير المباراة من الخروج بها إلى بر الأمان بأقل أخطاء ممكنة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء يوسف: مباريات نصف النهائي تحظى بمتابعة الكاف

قال علاء الدين يوسف نجم وسط المريخ إن الخبرات الطويلة التي اكتسبوها من المباريات الأفريقية ومن التعامل مع التحكيم الأفريقي الظالم تجعلهم أكثر قدرة على التعامل مع مباراة الإياب مؤكداً أن الحكم الجابوني سيبحث عن أي فرصة سانحة ليقدم بها مساعدة لمازيمبي للتسجيل في شباك المريخ عن طريق احتساب ركلات الجزاء، ووعد علاء الدين بالتعامل مع هجمات الغربان بحذر والتصدي لها قبل أن تصل منطقة الجزاء والتعامل بحذر كبير داخل المنطقة حتى لا يتيح المدافعون أي فرصة للحكم الجابوني لتقديم مساعدة لمازيمبي باحتساب ركلة جزاء اللهم إلا إذا أقدم الحكم على احتساب ركلة من خياله وهو أمر ليس ببعيد على التحكيم الأفريقي الذي يفعل كل شيء.. لكن علاء الدين عاد وأشار إلى أن مباريات نصف النهائي تُحظى بمتابعة واضحة من قبل الكاف لذلك يتوقع أن يفكر الحكم الجابوني ألف مرة قبل أن يدمّر مستقبله المهني من أجل مساعدة مازيمبي.
أبو جريشه متى وجدنا تحكيما نزيها سنعود ببطاقة التأهل
أبدى عادل ابوجريشه ثقته في عودة المريخ ببطاقة التأهل وذكر أنهم قادرون على تحقيق هدفهم مشترطا تحكيما نزيها لافتا إلى المعاناة الحقيقية للفرقة الحمراء مع الحكام في كل مراحل المسابقة معتبرا أن المريخ يعد أكثر الأندية التي عانت من ظلم الحكام، ومضى: أن يقسو عليك الحكم خارج أرضا فربما يكون أمرا طبيعيا بالنسبة للحكام الأفارقة ولكن ـ والحديث لأبو جريشى ـ أن يتعدى الظلم كل الحدود ويظلمك الحكم داخل أرضك فهذا ما لا يمكن السكوت عليه، وتابع: نتمنى أن يتمكن الحكم الجابوني من إدارة المباراة بنزاهة ويمنح كل ذي حق حقه، وتوقع مدير الكرة بالمريخ أن يؤدي فريقه مباراة بطولية ويظفر ببطاقة الترشح وأبدى ثقته في اللاعبين مؤكدا أنهم قادرون على تحمل المسؤولية وتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية.
الاتحاد الأفريقي يعاقب دلهوم بالإيقاف ست مباريات
قررت لجنة الانضباط التابعة للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف)، إيقاف مراد دلهوم لاعب نادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري، ست مباريات على خلفية بصقه على دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني لنادي المريخ السوداني، خلال المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين بدور الثمانية لدوري أبطال أفريقيا، كما عاقبت اللجنة حسان حمار رئيس الوفاق، وأقرت منعه من الجلوس على دكة البدلاء أربع مباريات منها اثنتان موقوفتا النفاذ بسبب جلوسه في المنصة الشرفية خلال المباراة التي جمعت سطيف بضيفه اتحاد الجزائر، في مستهل دور المجموعتين من ذات المسابقة وهو تحت طائل العقوبة، وجرى تغريم مولودية العلمة ووفاق سطيف 15 ألف دولار، بسبب استخدام مشجعيهما للألعاب النارية وأشعة الليزر، كما تم تغريم اتحاد الجزائر 10 آلاف دولار لاستعمال مشجعيه الألعاب النارية وإلقائها داخل الملعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التحكيم الأفريقي.. بؤرة فساد تغيير نتائج المباريات.. لجنة التحكيم تواجه غضبة الملايين وأخطاء مؤثرة

الخرطوم - حافظ محمد أحمد

قبل إطلاق حكم مباراتي القمة المريخ والهلال لصافرة نهاية المباراتين أمام مازيمبي واتحاد العاصمة في ذهاب نصف نهائي عصبة الأبطال بدأت المخاوف تزداد ليس من النتائج التي خرج بها العملاقان وفوز المريخ غير المطمئن على الغربان ولا خسارة الأزرق على ملعبه أمام السوسطارة وإنما تخوفا من التحكيم الذي بات الهاجس الأكبر لمعظم الأندية.
التحكيم في القارة الأفريقية مثل الحلقة الأضعف على الإطلاق في منظومة كرة القدم ويكفي التمثيل الضعيف للحكام الأفارقة في كبرى البطولات العالمية، وعلى النقيض من حكام القارة الأوروبية والآسيوية ولسنوات ارتبط الحكام الأفارقة بالرشوة وبيع الذمم وإن كانت مثل تلك الاتهامات تحتاج لأدلة دامغة يصعب إثباتها من قبل إدارات الأندية.
تمثيل ضعيف في لجان الكاف
قبل سنوات ماضية كانت الأندية السودانية تتعرض للظلم في الكثير من المباريات وتخرج من البطولات بفعل التحكيم لعدم وجود وجوه سودانية في تنفيذية الكاف وهو وضع استفادت منه بعض الأندية في القارة الأفريقية وعانت منه الأندية السودانية، ولكن أن يتواصل ظلم الأندية في الكثير من المباريات ورئيس لجنة التحكيم سوداني الجنسية هو أمر لم يقبله منطق ولم تستوعبه عقول أهل الشارع الرياضي، إذ أن المطلوب من سكرتير الاتحاد السوداني مجدي شمس الدين ليس مساعدة الأندية السودانية ومنحها ما ليس من حقها وإنما فقط في توفير فرص العدالة في المباريات وهو وضع عانى منه ممثلو السودان سيما المريخ في عدد من المباريات.
جرأة غريبة
خلال سنوات خلت كان إثبات ظلم الحكام صعبا ولا يشاهده إلا القلة ممن يتابعون المباريات ولكن بعد تطور وسائل التكنولوجيا باتت أخطاء الحكام ظاهرة للعيان بفضل زوايا التصوير سيما وأن القناة الناقلة لكبرى بطولات الأندية الأفريقية تملك من الإمكانات الكثير وهو ما قاد لكشف النقاب عن ما يفعله الحكام ويرقى لمستوى الفضائح على غرار ما حدث في مباريات بعينها وتسببت تلك الأخطاء في تغيير نتائج المباريات وقلبتها رأسا على عقب مثل ما حدث للمريخ بالجزائر أمام اتحاد العاصمة عندما نقض الحكم هدف شرف الدين شيبون التعادلي دون مبرر مقنع وتسبب الأمر في إعادة ترتيب الأندية ومنح الجزائري شرف صدارة المجموعة ما مكنه من أداء جولة الإياب الحاسمة في نصف النهائي، هدف شيبون الملغي لم يمثل إلا نزرا يسيرا من ظلم تواصل بعد ذلك أمام مازيمبي عندما نقض الحكم الكاميروني هدفا لبكري المدينة حارما الأحمر من توسيع الفارق والغريب عدم وجود أسباب لا منطقية ولا غير منطقية لعدم احتساب هدف صحيح، وبات الحكام الأفارقة يغيرون كما يريدون في النتائج وسرقة مجهود الأندية بجرأة يحسدون عليها دون حتى خوف من عقاب وهو أمر كشفه تواضع أداء الحكام إذ أن هناك مقولة معروفة من أمن العقوبة أساء الأدب.
تصاعد اللهجة مع مباريات الحسم
صعد المريخ لهجته تجاه لجنة التحكيم الأفريقية وأفاد الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الأمين العام لنادي المريخ أن ناديه سلم مذكرة ضافية للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم أشار فيها للظلم البين الذي تضرر منه الأحمر كثيرا وأورد في المذكرة تفاصيل دقيقة تؤكد مدى الظلم الذي حاق بممثل السودان في عدد من المباريات ونقل النادي تخوفه الواضح من تواصل مسلسل الظلم في المباراة أمام تي بي مازيمبي في لوممباشي معقل الغربان.
وفي الاتجاه أعلن رئيس نادي الهلال اشرف الكاردينال عن عدم رضائه على الطريقة التي أدار بها حكم مباراتهم أمام اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري وغيرها من المباريات في البطولة وتخوف الكاردينال من تواصل ظلم الحكام لفريقه في جولة الإياب المقامة بالجزائر.
مرتضى منصور يحذر شطه
الظلم التحكيمي لم يقتصر على الأندية السودانية وفي مداخلة هاتفية مع مرتضى منصور رئيس نادي الزمالك المصري المعروف بآرائه الحادة والجريئة وشجاعته أشار منصور إلى أن تدخل أياد مصرية وحددها بقرن شطه ومجدي الهواري على الرغم من أن الثاني بعيد عن لجنة التحكيم في الكاف ويتقلد منصبا في اللجنة الفنية للاتحاد الأفريقي وذكر منصور أن أبناء ميت عقبة تعرضو لظلم تحكيمي مؤثر خلال مشوارهم في الكونفدرالية ووصل قمته في مباراة فريقه أمام النجم الساحلي بسوسه وحذر منصور لجنة التحكيم الأفريقية بشدة.
تحت المجهر
واجه مجدي شمس الدين رئيس لجنة التحكيم بالاتحاد الأفريقي غضبة عارمة من أنصار الأحمر عقب مباراة الفريق أمام اتحاد العاصمة وواجه سيلا من الانتقادات قادته بعد ذلك لإغلاق هاتفه الجوال وذكر الحديث بنفسه في مؤتمر صحافي عقده بعد رفض شكوى المريخ التي قدمها طعنا في قانونية مشاركة لاعبي الأمل وهلال كادوقلي، وسيكون حكام مباراتي القمة في الجزائر ولوممباشي تحت المجهر وهو ما يضع مجدي شمس الدين ولجنته في موقف صعب، سيما وأن المباراة سيتابعها الملايين عبر بي أن سبورت، ويتمنى أنصار العملاقين أن يحظى فريقاهما بتحكيم عادل ونزيه يخرج بالمباراتين لبر الأمان، وسيدير مباراة الهلال واتحاد العاصمة الجزائري طاقم تحكيم من جنوب أفريقيا فيما سيدير لقاء المريخ ومازيمبي حكام من دولة الجابون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الزعيم يستمر فى سلسلة تدريباته (بمعسكره بكنشاسا) استعدادا لموقعة الغربان عصر الاحد القادم باذن الله.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻣﻄﻮﻝ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻭ ﺍﺑﻮ ﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ
.
ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺮﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﺑﻨﻪ ﺍﻧﻄﻮﻧﻴﻮ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎ ﻣﻄﻮﻻ ﻣﻊ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻐﻔﺎﺭ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﻭ اﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﺑﻮ ﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭ ﻛﺸﻒ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻟﻠﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻨﻔﺬﻩ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻭاﻟﺬﻱ ﺷﻬﺪ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮﺍ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻓﻀﻞ ﻏﺎﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻮﺑﻮﻣﺒﺎﺷﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻋﻦ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﻔﺒﻒ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ، ﻭ ﺍﺳﺘﺠﺎﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﺠﺰ ﻭﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﻛﻞ ﺗﺒﻌﺎﺕ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺠﺎﺑﺔ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻨﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
بروح مانديلا 	

□ لم يتبق سوى 48 ساعة للموقعة الفاصلة بين المريخ ومازيمبي الكونجولي في إياب نصف نهائي دوري أبطال افريقيا والتي ستقام عصر الأحد القادم بإذن الله.

□ يدخل المريخ اللقاء المرتقب بعدد من الفرص من وجهة نظري الشخصية خلافاً للإحباط الذي يسود معظم قاعدته لأن الأحمر يحظى بفرصة (الفوز) أو (التعادل) أو الخسارة (1-2) والإحتكام للركلات الترجيحية أو الخسارة (بفارق هدف) شريطة إحرازه لهدفين بمعنى أن يخسر (2-3) أو (3-4).

□ بمنطق العواطف الجياشّة مازيمبي (سيكتسح) المريخ بنتيجة كبيرة ربما زادت عن الثلاثة أهداف ولكن بمنطق (واقع كرة القدم) فإن النادي الكونجولي سيعاني الأمرّين لنيل بطاقة العبور للدور النهائي والتي تبدو أقرب للفرقة الحمراء قياساً على المستويات الجيّدة التي قدمتها في نسخة هذا العام من دوري الأبطال.

□ أي تفكير في قوّة مازيمبي وصخب جمهوره والخوف من مقالبه والاعيبه وانحياز التحكيم سيقود للخسارة لا محالة لأن تشتيت أذهان اللاعبين بتلك القضايا سيخصم من رصيدهم المعنوي كثيراً وسيجعل منهم (حملان وديعة) أمام (غربان) الكونجو.

□ على لاعبي المريخ اصطحاب ما فعله (أبطال مانديلا) في العام (1989) ودخول ملعب المباراة عصر الأحد وهم متوشحين بتلك الروح القتالية وواضعين في الحسبان صنيعهم الفدائي بملعب طيني وجمهور كبير وتحكيم منحاز ورغم جل تلك العوامل إلا أن عاصفة الأحمر اجتاحات نيجيريا يومها وضج المطار بحشد مليوني استقبالاً للأبطال.

□ فاز المريخ على بندل يونايتد النيجيري يومها بأمدرمان (1-0) بهدف الجسور كمال عبد الغني وهى نتيجة إن تحققت اليوم سيجزم بموجبها الجميع بوداع الفريق لا محالة لأن ثقافتنا الكروية في تجاوز الفرق الافريقية مبنية على الفوز (بأربعة أو خمسة أهداف) أما دون ذلك فلا مجال للأحلام.

□ فتية مانديلا حافظوا على نظافة شباكهم يومها وعادوا بالتعادل السلبي من معقل بندل متوشحين بذهب كأس الكؤوس الافريقية أو (كأس مانديلا) ليدونوا اسماءهم بأحرف من ذهب في سجل الأبطال ويصبحوا ركناَ أساسياُ من تاريخ المريخ.

□ الإنجاز المذكور يجب أن يتكرر في هذا العام ولتكون البداية من لوممباشي والتي تنتظر فيها جنود الأحمر مهمة لن نقول عنها مستحيلة أو صعبة المنال أو معقدة بل (ميسورة) للغاية حال تواصلت الروح القتالية للاعبي الأحمر وجندوا أنفسهم لتسطير أكبر إنجاز قارّي على صعيد الأندية السودانية.

□ مريخ (2015) قادر بإذن الله على مواصلة سطوته وإثبات أحقيته بالتتويج باللقب القارّي وهذا لا يتحقق (بالأمنيات) ولا (بالمحايات) وإنما (بتوفيق الله) لعمل استراتيجي بدأ منذ مغادرة الدور التمهيدي لدوري أبطال افريقيا في العام الماضي (2014).

□ دعونا من أساليب مازمبي وخزعبلات الترهيب والتهديد وركزوا على اداء (90) دقيقة في غاية الأهمية فالفريق الكونجولي (ضعيف جداً) بعد مرور ربع الساعة الأولى (دون إحراز أهداف) وركزوا جيّدا على تلك الجزئية.

□ مباريات الدور نصف النهائي لا تعترف بعاملي الأرض والجمهور وإنما تأتي حصيلتها الإيجابية كنتاج طبيعي (لقتال) شرس طيلة التسعين دقيقة ذهابا وايابا لأجل تحقيق هدف محدد وحلم مشروع.

□ خلال عدد من المباريات الافريقية السابقة نال الأحمر بطاقة العبور للأدوار التالية رغم أنه حقق نتائج تعتبر ضعيفه بإستاده ولكن الروح القتالية وجسارة لاعبيه كانت العامل الأساسي لتجاوز تلك المطبات.

□ فاز المريخ قبل ذلك على فيلا الأوغندي بإستاد الخرطوم (2-1) وعاد بالتعادل الايجابي (2-2) ، وانتصر على اتراكو الرواندي بإستاد الخرطوم (2-1) وعاد من رواندا بالتعادل (0-0) وواجه الفهود الجنوب افريقي بالخرطوم وفاز عليه (3-2) وعاد من جنوب افريقيا بالتعادل (0-0).

□ في العام الحالي عاد المريخ ببطاقة دور المجموعات من عرين (الترجي التونسي) رغم أنه حقق الفوز بهدف وحيد بأمدرمان لذلك لا تجهدوا أنفسكم بالتفكير في (قوة) مازيمبي ونتيجة (أمدرمان) وثقوا في (تميّز) فريقكم وقدرته على الظهور في منصة التتويج بإذن الله.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: على ذمّة الكاردينال (الهلال مسحور) !! 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة في تنوير مهم للصحفيين بكنشاسا : كنا نخطط للذهاب إلى لوبمباشي مباشرةً لكن ما حدث للتطواني دفعنا لتغيير وجهتنا .. المجلس وافق على كل مطالب غارزيتو وتحمّل منصرفات مالية عالية



كنشاسا ـ وائل السر

قدم الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة مدير الكرة بالمريخ تنويراً مطولاً للصحفيين عن فكرة المعسكر الإعدادي في الكنغو والخيارات التي تداولها المجلس قبل أن يستقر على خيار الإقامة في كنشاسا ومن ثم التحاول إلى لوبمباشي وأشاد عادل أبوجريشة بالمجهود المقدر الذي بذله مجلس المريخ من أجل توفير معسكر نموذجي للفرقة الحمراء مؤكداً أن الأحمر الآن حقق الهدف المنشود من المعسكر الخارجي وسيواجه مازيمبي وهو في أفضل حالاته.

في البدء قال أبوجريشة إن فكرة المعسكر الإعدادي جاءت من الجهاز الفني للمريخ الذي خطّط قبل مباراة الذهاب للسفر عقب نهاية مباراة مازيمبي الأولى مباشرةً لأي منطقة قريبة من لوبمباشي من أجل إبعاد الفريق من أي ضغوط جماهيرية أو إعلامية أو نفسية حتى يتمكن غارزيتو من تجهيز فريقه بتركيزٍ عالٍ للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظره أمام مازيمبي وأضاف: فكّرنا في البداية في إقامة المعسكر الإعدادي في لوبمباشي مباشرةً لكن بعد المعلومات التي توافرت لنا من أن الفندق الذي اختاره الجهاز الفني يتبع لكاتومبي رئيس نادي مازيمبي وبعد الأحداث الخطيرة التي تعرضت لها بعثة المغرب التطواني هناك وبعد التصرفات التي بدرت من بعثة مازيمبي بالخرطوم والتي كانت بمثابة مقدمات لمعاملة بعثة المريخ بصورة غير مقبولة قررنا أن نبتعد من لوبمباشي حتى لا نتعرض لأي مضايقات من جانب الفريق الكنغولي وتخوفنا من السفر المبكر إلى معقل الغربان لذلك اتفقنا مع الجهاز الفني على تقليل أيام الإقامة في لوبمباشي حتى لا تتعرض البعثة لأي مضايقات واستجاب غارزيتو بعد ذلك وتفاكرنا حول الخيارات المتاحة وطرحنا نيروبي وزيمبابوي ولكن نسبة لعدم توافر التأشيرات بصورة كانت ستؤدي لتأخير المعسكر فضّلنا أن نذهب مباشرةً إلى كنشاسا وبالفعل اتصلنا بالسفارة السودانية بالكنغو وهي فرصة لننصف هؤلاء الرجال الذين قاموا بعمل جليل من أجل توفير هذا المعسكر للمريخ وأكدوا لنا أن الأجواء رائعة وقاموا بكل الترتيبات المتعلقة بحجز الفندق وملاعب التدريبات وأطلعنا الفرنسي غارزيتو على هذه الخطوة وعلى الترتيبات التي قُمنا بها فرحّب بها كثيراً وبناءً على ذلك توجهنا لهذا المعسكر في العاصمة كنشاسا وهو في اعتقادي معسكر ناجح جداً وسيلعب دوراً بارزاً في تأهل المريخ على حساب مازيمبي إلى نهائي دوري الأبطال بمشيئة الله.

إقامة مريحة وتمارين ناجحة

قال غارزيتو إن بعثة المريخ حُظيت باستقبال رائع من أسرة السفارة السودانية في كنشاسا واكتملت إجراءات الدخول في وقتٍ وجيز وحلّت البعثة الحمراء في فندق ممتاز جداً وأضاف: تحدثنا مع غارزيتو عن الملعب الذي سيؤدي عليه المريخ المران الأول ووافق عليه وتدرب اللاعبون على خفيف وبعد ذلك تناولوا وجبة العشاء وخلدوا للراحة في وقتٍ مبكر وقرر غارزيتو أن يؤدي المران الثاني الذي جرى أمس على نفس الملعب لكن توافر لنا خيار أفضل وقدمت لنا السفارة صوراً له وهو ملعب جيد ومن العُشب الطبيعي وإن كانت مساحته أصغر قليلاً من الملاعب الرئيسية ولكن غارزيتو تحمّس كثيراً لهذا الملعب وقمُنا بالحجز وسددنا المبلغ وكان التدريب مميزاً للغاية وحتى الآن المريخ يُحظى بإقامة جيدة وتتوافر لديه خيارات ممتازة لأداء التدريبات وهذا دليل على أن المعسكر حقق أغراضه وسيساعد غارزيتو على تجهيز الفريق بصورة ممتازة.

إشادة بالسفارة

جدّد الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة إشادته بأسرة السفارة السودانية في كنشاسا على الخدمات الجليلة التي قدمتها لنادي المريخ مبيناً أن أسرة السفارة بذلت مجهوداً كبيراً في إقامة هذا المعسكر ووفّرت إقامة مريحة وفي فندق مميز جداً للمريخ ولم تتوقف عند هذا الحد بل وفّرت لنا سيارات للترحيل وأسهمت في حجز ملاعب التدريبات وظل طاقم السفارة قريباً من البعثة ولبّى كل احتياجاتنا على وجه السرعة مؤكداً أن أقل هدية سيقدمها المريخ لأسرة السفارة السودانية في الكنغو هو العودة ببطاقة التأهل للمباراة النهائية، وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أن نجوم الفرقة الحمراء وفي اليوم حرصوا على النوم مبكراً بسبب الرحلة الطويلة والمرهقة لذلك كان اللاعبون في قمة نشاطهم في مران الفريق أمس.

غيّرنا توقيت السفر إلى لوبمباشي

قال أبوجريشة إن المريخ كان من المفترض أن يتوجه إلى لوبمباشي صبيحة يوم غدٍ الجمعة غير أن غارزيتو اختار أن تغادر البعثة مساء اليوم بعد تناول وجبة العشاء وبذلت إدارة نادي المريخ مجهوداً مقدراً من أجل تغيير الحجز، وبالفعل سيغادر المريخ في الموعد الذي حدده غارزيتو، وسجل أبوجريشة إشادة كبرى بمجلس إدارة النادي ذاكراً أنه رمى الكرة في ملعبهم لأنه لم يقصّر على الإطلاق في القيام بواجباته وتحمّل الكثير من المنصرفات المالية لإقامة هذا المعسكر فضلاً عن تسفير طائرة خاصة من الخرطوم من أجل الوقوف خلف الفريق في المباراة المهمة أمام مازيمبي وأكد أبوجريشة أن مجلس الإدارة أخطرهم باستعداده التام لتوفير كل ما يطلبه المدير الفني حتى يتمكن من قيادة الفريق لتحقيق الفوز على مازيمبي والتأهل لنهائي دوري الأبطال.

غارزيتو يرحّب بقدوم مشجعين من الخرطوم لمناصرة الفريق

رحّب الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ بسفر المشجعين مع الفريق في المباريات التي لعبها خارج السودان ذاكراً أنه عاجز عن شكر هذه الجماهير التي تتكبد المشاق وتضرب المثل الأعلى في حُب فريقها وهي تتنقل خلفه، وأبدى غارزيتو سعادته برغبة عدد كبير من جماهير المريخ في السفر مع الفريق إلى الكنغو لأجل مساندته في مباراة مازيمبي مبيناً أنه يتفاءل كثيراً بمقدم جماهير المريخ لأن حضورهم يجعل اللاعبين يستشعرون المسئولية الملقاة على عاتقهم من أجل إسعاد تلك الجماهير التي تكبدت مشاق السفر

طائرة الوالي الخاصة تغادر صباح اليوم بقيادة همد

تقرر أن تغادر الطائرة الخاصة التي بادر بتوفيرها السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ لنقل عدد من الإداريين والأقطاب إلى الكنغو من أجل الوقوف خلف الفريق في مباراة مازيمبي في الحادية عشرة من صباح اليوم، وسيغادر في الطائرة الخاصة المهندس عبد القادر همد الذي سيتولى رئاسة البعثة إلى جانب متوكل أحمد علي والدكتور أسامة حافظ الشاذلي وعدد من أقطاب المريخ ورموزه، ولم يتأكد حتى اللحظة اذا ما كان السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي سيغادر في الطائرة الخاصة أم لا.

المهندس عبد القادر همد: سنحتج بقوة على التحكيم في الاجتماع الفني للمباراة

أكد المهندس عبد القادر همد مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ أنهم سيصلون عبر الطائرة الخاصة إلى الكنغو عصر اليوم ليغادروا برفقة البعثة الحمراء إلى لوبمباشي في الفترة المسائية وراهن همد على قدرة الأحمر في العودة من هناك ببطاقة الترشح للمباراة النهائية مؤكداً أن المريخ يستطيع أن يحقق الفوز على مازيمبي في عقر داره غير أن همد عاد وحذّر بشدة من التحكيم الأفريقي المنحاز وقال إنهم سيحتجون بشدة في الاجتماع الفني على طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير المباراة لضمان إدارة المقابلة بعدالة مبيناً أن المريخ سيكشف في الاجتماع الفني كل التجاوزات الخطيرة التي تمّت من قبل التحكيم الأفريقي في حقه وأكد همد قدرة هجوم المريخ في الوصول لشباك مازيمبي في عقر داره حتى يتمكن الأحمر من العودة للخرطوم ببطاقة التأهل للمباراة النهائية.

حمد السيد مضوي: لا نخشى غير التحكيم الأفريقي المرتشي

أكد حمد السيد مضوي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ جاهزية الفرقة الحمراء للمباراة الصعبة أمام مازيمبي الأحد المقبل مبيناً أن المريخ أصبحت لديه عناصر على درجة عالية من الاحترافية والتمرس وبالتالي لم يعد يخشى مواجهة أي فريق بقدر ما يخشى التحكيم الأفريقي المرتشي الذي لاحق المريخ حتى داخل أرضه وحرمه من هدف صحيح سجله بكري المدينة في شباك الغربان وأبان حمد أن المريخ يسير على الطريق الصحيح ويمضي بخطوات واثقة نحو الهدف المنشود مبيناً أن المريخ يعتبر من أفضل الفرق التي حققت نتائج على أرضها من بين جميع الفرق التي شاركت في البطولة الأفريقية ومن الفرق التي سجلت بمعدل جيد خارج الأرض الأمر الذي يؤكد بأن شخصية الفريق البطل تتجسد تماماً في المريخ، وشكر حمد السيد مضوي لاعبي المريخ على اجتهادهم وطالبهم بالقتال بشراسة في القليل المتبقي من البطولة الأفريقية حتى يتحقق الحلم المنشود مؤكداً بأنه سيغادر مع زملائه اليوم إلى الكنغو من أجل الوقوف خلف المريخ في قلب المعركة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الانتصار وحصد النقاط شعار الأندية في اللفة الأخيرة من الممتاز
أهلي مدني يوجّه انتقادات للهلال بإخفائه لمهاجم الأولمبي ولاء الدين
حداثة: سيد الأتيام في حاجة لمجهودات ولاء الدين في مبارياته المتبقية في الممتاز

نصر حامد

الانتصار وحصد النقاط شعار جميع أندية الممتاز في اللفة الأخيرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث تبقت جولتان أو ثلاث جولات على نهاية المسابقة واشتعل الصراع في مراكز المؤخرة بين عدد من الفرق من أجل تفادي الهبوط وهناك أندية تنافس بشدة من أجل الحصول على المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي بنهاية العام الحالي، على صعيد آخر وجّه نادي أهلي مدني انتقادات حادة للهلال بسبب إخفائه لمهاجمه ولاء الدين قبل ثلاث جولات من نهاية مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وذكر ياسر حداثة مدرب سيد الأتيام أن الأهلي في أشد الحاجة لخدمات ولاء الدين حتى يشارك مع الفريق في مبارياته المتبقية في الممتاز.

وجّه الكابتن ياسر حداثة المدير الفني لأهلي مدني انتقادات حادة لمجلس ادارة نادي الهلال بسبب إخفائه لمهاجم الفريق ولاء الدين الذي أكمل الأزرق اتفاقه معه للانضمام للكشوفات الزرقاء في التسجيلات الرئيسية المقبلة وقال ياسر حداثة إن الأهلي في أشد الحاجة لخدمات اللاعب في المباريات الحاسمة للفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز أمام أهلي شندي وهلال ومريخ الفاشر والمريخ العاصمي مفيداً بأن اللاعب يتواجد في غرفة تسجيلات الهلال في الوقت الذي يبدو الأهلي في حاجة لخدماته حتى يشارك مع الفريق في مبارياته المتبقية في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وتمنى حداثة من المسئولين بمجلس الهلال اطلاق سراح اللاعب حتى يشارك مع الأهلي في مبارياته المتبقية في الممتاز خاصة وأن الهلال أكمل كافة إجراءات انتقال اللاعب للأزرق في التسجيلات المقبلة، من جهة أخرى تقرر أن تغادر بعثة الأهلي إلى الفاشر عبر الطائرة يوم السبت المقبل ببعثة مكونة من 24 شخصاً تأهباً لمواجهة السلاطين يوم الاثنين المقبل في الجولة 29 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

الهلال يعود من عطبرة

عقب فراغه من مواجهة الأمل عطبرة مساء أمس ينتظر أن تعود بعثة هلال الأبيض من عطبرة صباح اليوم فيما تغادر البعثة غداً الجمعة إلى الأبيض حيث يستعد الهلال لمباراتيه المتبقيتين في المسابقة أمام أهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني واللتين يرغب في تحقيق الفوز فيهما حتى يقترب أكثر نحو المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي بنهاية العام الحالي.

هلال الفاشر يستعد للرابطة من الأبيض

أكد محمد عبد الماجد رئيس القطاع الرياضي بهلال الفاشر أن الخيالة يولون اهتماماً كبيراً لمبارياتهم المتبقية في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتحديداً لقاء الرابطة بكوستي في السادس من الشهر الجاري وقال محمد عبد الماجد إن الخيالة انتظموا في معسكر بالأبيض بحضور 23 لاعباً مبيناً أن الفريق سيؤدي عدداً من التدريبات بالإضافة إلى مباراة ودية مع أحد أندية الأبيض قبل السفر إلى كوستي لمواجهة الرابطة، وشدّد محمد عبد الماجد على ضرورة أن يحقق الهلال الفوز في مبارياته المتبقية حتى يحصل على مركز جيد بنهاية المسابقة يليق بالمستويات التي قدمها الهلال في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز منذ صعوده قبل عامين.

المريخ يعود للفاشر اليوم

ينتظر أن تغادر بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي مريخ الفاشر إلى عاصمة ولاية شمال دارفور اليوم بعد أن نفّذ الفريق برنامجاً إعدادياً بالعاصمة أدى خلاله سلسلة من التدريبات استفاد من خلالها الجهاز الفني في تجهيز الفريق بصورة مثالية لمبارياته المتبقية أمام أهلي مدني والرابطة كوستي وأكد علي يس عضو مجلس إدارة النادي أن المريخ حريص على تحقيق الفوز في مباراتي أهلي مدني والرابطة حتى يقترب أكثر نحو الحصول على أحد المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي مشيراً إلى أن الفريق تنتظره بعد ذلك مباراة صعبة أمام الهلال العاصمي بالخرطوم في ختام مبارياته في المنافسة سيحرص ايضاً على القتال فيها حتى ينهي المريخ موسمه الحالي على أفضل ما يكون.

الرابطة يختتم معسكره بالخرطوم ويعود لكوستي اليوم

يتوقع أن تعود بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي الرابطة إلى كوستي اليوم بعد أن أكمل الفريق برنامجه الإعدادي بالخرطوم استعداداً لمبارياته المتبقية في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتحديداً لقاء هلال الفاشر يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بكوستي وأكد الصيني مدير الكرة بالنادي أن الرابطة استفاد كثيراً من معسكر الخرطوم في تجهيز نفسه بشكل مثالي لمبارياته المتبقية في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الفريق حريص على تحقيق الانتصار في مبارياته المتبقية في المسابقة حتى يتقدم الفريق أكثر نحو مراكز الوسط ويؤمّن موقفه تماماً في المنافسة.

الميرغني يستأنف تحضيراته غداً

قرر الجهاز الفني لنادي الميرغني كسلا انطلاقة تحضيرات الفريق غداً الجمعة بالخرطوم استعداداً لمباريات الفريق المتبقية في المسابقة وتحديداً لقاء المريخ العاصمي في السابع من الشهر الجاري بأمدرمان وذكر خالد ادريس سكرتير النادي أن الميرغني حريص على تجهيز نفسه بشكل مثالي في الفترة الحالية حتى يكون في الموعد بتقديم أفضل ماعنده في مبارياته المتبقية في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز والتقدم أكثر نحو المناطق الدافئة وتفادي الهبوط من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وأبدى خالد ادريس ثقته في لاعبي الميرغني والجهاز الفني وفي قدرتهم على أن يكونوا في الموعد بقيادة الفريق للسكة الصحيحة وانتشاله من المركز المتأخر الذي يقبع فيه حالياً حتى يتفادى الأنيق الهبوط من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي.

الرهيب يستأنف تحضيراته اليوم

يستأنف فريق الكرة بنادي مريخ كوستي تحضيراته اليوم بتجمع اللاعبين بمعسكر الفريق استعداداً لمباريات الفريق المتبقية في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتحديداً لقاء الهلال المقرر له الحادي عشر من الشهر الجاري بكوستي وأكد عثمان فضل الله أمين خزينة النادي أن الرهيب حريص على الاستفادة من المعسكر الحالي حتى يكون في قمة الجاهزية لمواجهة الهلال وحتى يتمكن من الظهور بمستوى مشرف في تلك المباراة ومن ثم التفكير بعد ذلك في حصد نقاط مبارياته المتبقية في المنافسة من أجل الحصول على مركز جيد يتناسب مع ما قدمه الرهيب من مستويات مبهرة في موسمه الأول في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

الأسود تستعد لهلال الأبيض من الخرطوم

قرر الجهاز الفني لنادي هلال كادوقلي استمرار الفريق في معسكره الإعدادي بالخرطوم عقب الفراغ من لقاء الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة 28 الذي أُقيم مساء أمس وأكد كفاح صالح المدير الفني أن الأسود ستستمر في معسكرها بالخرطوم بتدريبات يومية مع أداء بعض المباريات الودية مع أندية الخرطوم حتى يكون الفريق في قمة الجاهزية عند مواجهة هلال الأبيض في الجولة المقبلة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وأفاد كفاح صالح أن الأسود لا سبيل لها سوى الفوز في المباراة المقبلة أمام هلال الأبيض حتى يتفادى الفريق الهبوط من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بنهاية النسخة الحالية من المسابقة.

ضغوطات من الأندية على الاتحاد لبرمجة مباراتي المريخ والأمل المعادتين

تفيد متابعات الصدى أن هناك عدد من أندية الدرجة الممتازة خاصة تلك التي تجلس في مؤخرة الترتيب خاطبت الاتحاد العام بخصوص برمجة مباراتي الأمل عطبرة أمام المريخ وتنفيذ قرار لجنة الاستئنافات بإعادة تلك المباراتين بإستادي المريخ وعطبرة، وستستفيد بعض الفرق من نتيجتي المباراتين حال خسر الأمل عطبرة لأنه سيتراجع للمركز قبل الأخير وبالتالي يقترب أكثر من الهبوط عن بقية الأندية ولذلك فإن الأندية ستكون أكثر حرصاً وتشدداً على تنفيذ قرار لجنة الاستئنافات بإعادة مباراتي المريخ والأمل خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة.

الاتحاد يقرر إقامة بعض مباريات الجولة الأخيرة في توقيت واحد

تسعى اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجراء تعديلات على بعض مباريات الأسبوع الأخير من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث تقرر أن تُقام مباريات أهلي الخرطوم ومريخ كوستي، الأمل عطبرة والميرغني كسلا، هلال كادوقلي وهلال الأبيض في توقيت يوم واحد وتحديداً في الرابع عشر من الشهر الجاري بدلاً عن الخامس من نفس الشهر.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقديم مباراة الاياب

دوري أبطال افريقيا

الدور نصف النهائي

المريخ x مازيمبي

ملعب لوممباشي

الاحد 4 اكتوبر 2015

نتيجة الذهاب

المريخ 2-1 مازيمبي

القنوات الناقلة

beinsport HD

روابط مباشرة

ويب (جودة متوسطة )

http://almerrikhtv.blogspot.com/p/live.html

ويب (جودة عالية )

http://almerrikhtv.blogspot.com/p/live.html

جوال (يوتيوب) : سيعمل مع انطلاقة المباراة

http://merrikhabtv.wapka.mobi



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻻﻧﻜﻠﻴﺰ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭﻭﻥ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻭﺣﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺧﻠﻒ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﻫﻮﺑﻠﺒﻴﺘﺶ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ .






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗﺼﻨﻴﻒ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ 27 ﺳﺒﺘﻤﺒﺮ .. ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻭالهلال ﺳﺎﺑﻌﺎ


[
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضربة مرمى // صلاح ادريس

بشويشك علينا ياخي•

مازالت الأجواء مترعة بالغيوم والغموض. البارحة ذكرت بأنالمعلومات المتوافرة عن حديد التسليح الهلالي ليست كافية للغوص والكتابةفي أمر كهذا الذي يمكن له أن يلاحق الذمم ورمي الذمم دونما مستندات مؤيدةوغير ذلك من وسائل الإثبات.• لا أحد يسعى لأن يجرّم أحداً لمجرد التجريم والتأثيم وإلا ارتدعليه كيده، ولكن، وفي ذات الوقت، فإنَّ الأمر يتعلق بحق عام، ليس مالاًفقط، بل سمعة وهيبة وكل موروث السنوات التي عاشها الهلال رمزاً وقائداًورائداً وعشقاً متمدداً في كل أرض وطئتها قدما سوداني في كل هذا العالمالفسيح والعريض.• وليس من بعد الصور المنشورة بهذه الصحيفة كلام أو حوار فيمايتعلق بإثبات (تحرّك) ونقل الحديد من موقعه في نادي الهلال وهذا يفتحأبواباً طويلة وعريضة لأكثر من اتهام جنائي.. تملك جنائي.. سرقة..اختلاس.. تستر.. وخيانة أمانة.. وإهدار للمال العام.. ومخالفة للمادة 199من قانون الجمارك.. الخ.• ومن هذه التهم ما قد يستوجب عقوبة حدية. ولكن وحتى تكتمل الصورةوتتضح تفاصيل الحكاية فلابد من أن تتاح الفرصة كاملة دونما تغبيش أوتشويش لمجلس إدارة النادي عبر المناط بهم التحدث نيابة عنه حديثاً يسألونعنه أمام الله ثم من بعد ذلك أمام القانون والسلطات المعنية ومن بعد ذلكأمام أمّة الهلال ومن يمثلها من جمعية عمومية ومؤسسات هلالية رقابية غابتكثيراً وطويلاً وحان الوقت والظروف لتفعيلها وهي مجلس الأمناء وبرلمانالهلال.• أمّا ما ذكره الكاردينال، عبر صحيفتي الجوهرة الغراء وقوونالغراء كذلك، فإنه حديث لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع ولا يخرج عن خطرفاتالرجل وهذيانه ودونكم ما اتفقت عليه الصحيفتان من قول له بأنه وحسب ماورد في العقد مع شركة هو فونج الصينية فإنها هي “المسئولة عن عملياتاستيراد حديد التسليح ولديها الحق في تحريكه داخل الموقع أو خارجه.• هذا لعب بالعقول واستخفاف بهذه الأمة السودانية العظيمة.. وهذهعبارة أرى أنها مدسوسة ومختلقة ولا استبعد أن يصاغ عقد (جديد) يخاطب حالة(السرقة) المحتملة.• وثمّة أسئلة يجب أن يجيب عليها مجلس الهلال عن العقد الموقع معالشركة.. أين هو من أضابير وسجلات الهلال؟ أين هو من قرارات مجلس الإدارةالذي (يفترض) وجوّباً أن يكون قد أطلع عليه وأجازه وفوّض من يوقعه نيابةعن الهلال؟• وسؤال أهم.. أهم بل هو الأهم إذ أن مشروع (الجوهرة الزرقاء)مشروع خارج سلطات مجلس الإدارة وكان يستوجب دعوة للجمعية العمومية أوموافقة من المفوّضية الولائية والتي يمكن اعتبارها ممثلة للجمعيةالعمومية في هذه الحالة الاستثنائية.• واختم بأن هذا الذي حدث فيه خير كثير بإذن الله فإن أقلّ ذلك أنيراجع المجلس أسلوب أدائه وتصريفه لأعماله لا أن يترك الأمور تسير بمايذكر بقصة الثور ومستودع الخزف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مازيمبي يتمسك بحارسه الايفواري

رفض مدرب مازيمبي كارتيرون رحيل الايفواري سيلفيان اوغبونو حارس مرمي مازيمبي واعتبره من افضل الحراس بافريقيا واكد الفرنسي انهم تعاقدوا معه ليصبح حارس الفريق الاول إلا ان الاصابة منعته من ذلك وحاليا بدأ يستعيد عافيته ولا نفكر نهائياً في مغادرته للفريق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رافقها (5) طباخين و(10) افراد حراسة امنية..  طائرة المريخ الخاصة تغادر الى كنشاسا ومنها للوممباشي

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
غادرت ظهر اليوم الطائرة المريخ الى كنشاسا وذلك لكي تقل اللاعبين من كنشاسا الى لوممباشي ظهر الغد وضمت البعثة همت رئيسا بجانب متوكل احمد على واسامة الحافظ ورافق البعثة (10) حراس امنيين و(5) طباخين وبجانب مياه ومواد غذائية اطباء واجهزة قياس للاكسجين لمنع اي محاولة من نادي مازيمبي الكنغولي وسيقوم المريخ بتنفيذ حراسة مشددة لنجومه من جمهور .
*

----------


## ahmed tijani

*تسلمو ياشباب الله يحفظكم
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين والله ياشباب فردا فردا على المجهود
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الْرَحــْمنِ الْرَحِـــــيم

‏( اللَّهُ ﻻَ إِلَهَ إِﻻَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ﻻَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَﻻَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي اﻷَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِندَهُ إِﻻَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَﻻَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِﻻَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَاﻷَرْضَ وَﻻَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ ‏)

يا حي يا قيوم يا بديع السموات والارض يا ذي الجلال والاكرام اللهم انا نسالك بِحقِ هذه الايات الكريمة وما فيها من الاسماء العظيمة ونسالك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك او انزلته في كتابك او علمته احدا من خلقك او إثتأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك ونسالك باسمائك الحسني وصفاتك العلا ونسالك بإسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعوت به أجبت أن تنصر المريخ على مازيبمبى نصراً عزيزاً مؤزراً والتتويج بتاج البطولة بإذنك يارب إنك علي كل شئ قدير

اللهم آمين يالله
                        	*

----------

